#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос Шаману о персоналиях

## Игорь Берхин

Шаман, наконец-то Вы вскрыли беспокоящий Вас гнойник, однако почему-то быстренько прикрыли тему. При этом, Вы сделали исключительно громкое заявление, которое, будучи оставлено без внимания, может многих смутить.



> если я могу наблюдать, допустим, что из семи практикующих двое умерли, двое угодили в психушку, двое стали похожи на демонов, и лишь только один сделался учителем, который и уговаривает меня попробовать практику, я её и близко пробовать не буду, и другим не буду советовать, пока всё свежо в памяти.


Прежде всего, учителей здесь не наблюдается и практиковать дзогчен Вас никто не уговаривал. Просили лишь не судить о чужих способностях, не разбираясь в предмете разговора. Но с этим все просто. Дальше сложнее.

Давайте уж тогда назовите тех, кто угодил в психушку, тех, кто стал похож на демонов, да и тех, кто умер не забудьте, хотя это уж воистину странный аргумент в пользу ламрима. Назовите инициалы людей, которых Вы имеете в виду, ну а полные имена пришлите мне, пожалуйста, мэйлом, чтобы не было путаницы. Наверняка я и другие участники форума знают большинство этих персонажей. Тема это важная и крайне назидательная, так что раз уж назвались груздем и полезли в кузов, не уходите от ответа.

Я эту тему открываю не для наезда на Вас и не для защиты дзогчен. Скорее, это будет разговор о правильном отношении к учению, учителю и ваджрной сангхе. Короче говоря, о самае в ваджраяне.

----------


## Шаман

Игорь, боюсь, моя болезнь застала Вас в расплох: Вы всё принимаете на свой счёт.
Я хоть слово здесь сказал про дзогчен? 

Это было вполне абстрактное рассуждение, так же, как и все остальные. (если же я не нароком попал на больное, то не хотел).
Хорошо хоть, что вы мою сентенцию про прыжки с крыши не приняли на свой счёт  :Smilie: 

Кстати, тему я прикрыл, во-первых, не так уж и быстро, была возможность высказаться.
Во-вторых, я не закрывал тему программно (о чём и сообщил), поэтому сообщения, буде они важны, в этот тред добавить можно хоть сейчас.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Это было вполне абстрактное рассуждение


В таком случае это было очень неосторожное рассуждение. В духе всех Ваших предшествующих рассуждений оно звучало вполне конкретно. Полагаю, что не один я его воспринял таковым, тем более, что на форуме уже звучали подобные заявления в таком духе (например одно из сообщений Аролингмы). Внешне не придерешься, поскольку имена не называются, но ведь тем, кто в курсе, понятно, о чем речь. А если возразить, что те или иные слухи основаны исключительно на непонимании, так всегда есть возможность сказать: "Что же это Вы так лично принимаете, никого ведь не назвали". Да и правила форума не допускают приписывание кому-то не выраженных формально мыслей. А вот формировать чье-то мнение намеками и абстрактными рассуждениями правила не возбраняют.




> если же я не нароком попал на больное, то не хотел


Больного здесь ничего нет. Я действительно знаю практикующих, в том числе из числа тех, что называют себя практиками дзогчен (да и практиками ламрима), которые плохо кончили или плохо продолжают. В том числе в психушке, в демоноподобном состоянии или умерли плохой смертью. Уверен, что Вы тоже таких знаете. Если это и больной вопрос, то лишь в той степени, в какой болезненно плачевное положение живых существ в сансаре вообще без всяких личных предпочтений.

Я хотел обсудить вопрос правильного отношения к практике ваджраяны. Причем сделать это на примере узнаваемых многими личностей, поскольку конкретные примеры зачастую полезнее, чем абстрактные рассуждения. Но то ли Вы действительно не знаете тех, кому бы соответствовали Ваши абстрактные рассуждения (хотя в этом я очень сомневаюсь), то ли просто не хотите это ворошить (хотя почему собственно?).




> Во-вторых, я не закрывал тему программно (о чём и сообщил),


Тем не менее, когда я хотел поместить там сообщение, форум мне в этом отказал, показав. что тема закрыта.

----------


## Шаман

Я тему не закрывал. Честное слово. Может быть, закрыл кто-либо из модераторов (я не проверял на закрытость, т.к. был уверен, что  и так всё понятно: кому очень надо, тот пусть пишет). Как бы то ни было, Я СНОВА ОТКРЫЛ ТЕМУ ДЛЯ ОБСУЖДЕНИЯ, и дал соответствующее пояснения.

Опять-таки, честно признаюсь, что не знаю людей, практиковавших дзогчен и покончивших самоубийством или попавших в психушку. Более того, я о таких случаях даже не слышал (или не помню о том, что слышал).
Я знаю пару личностей, у которых наметилась тенденция к "демонизации". Но не уверен в том, что к этому привела именно практика дзогчена, а не, допустим, выполнение некоторых бонских практик.
Так что если и было что-то в моей сентенции созвучно действительности, так именно это. 

Вообще же мой ответ был написан с целью показать Аркадию, что для принятия решений совсем не обязательны глубокие познания логики и образованность. И если есть основания считать некую пищу неподходящей, не обязательно её пробовать. Можно осведомиться, пробовали ли её другие и что с ними потом стало, или же проверить каким-либо другим способом. Хотя обычно, когда мы сомневаемся в качестве пищи, мы просто используем другую, проверенную. Вероятно, так же и с практикой.

Что касается «беспокоящего меня гнойниа», то, раз уж зашла речь, я вам отвечу, в чём состоит моё беспокойство. У меня есть сомнения не в отношении дзогчен как практики, а есть сомнения в отношении Намкая Норбу Ринпоче в том, что это действительно буддийский учитель. Об этих сомнениях я говорить не хотел, т.к., вообще говоря, не считаю себя каким-либо продвинутым Бодхисаттвой, который имел бы право открыто об этом говорить. Т.е. это мои личные сомнения и я вполне мог бы их оставить при себе.

Что касается треда «Ламрим и способности», то жалко, что он сошёл на путь взаимных претензий и обвинений. Хотя вполне можно было бы говорить об ошибках в практике того или иного направления. 
Я тоже уже забыл, насколько больная тема, ибо на форуме она давно не поднималась. Однако, может быть, это «очередное обострение» в этом заболевании поможет лучше узнать болезнь и сделать более очевидными её характерные проявления.

----------


## Алексей Заречный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Шаман_ 
> *У меня есть сомнения не в отношении дзогчен как практики, а есть сомнения в отношении Намкая Норбу Ринпоче в том, что это действительно буддийский учитель.*


Уверяю вас, Шаман, Намкай Норбу самый настоящий буддийский учитель  :Smilie:  Может быть то, чему он сейчас учит и не вписывается в понятие "буддизма" по ламриму, но он был признан воплощением буддийских учителей, сам учился в буддийском монастыре и дважды(!) выполнил буддийское нёндро. Сами понимаете, такое не проходит бесследно и при всём желании, ничему кроме буддизма научить не может. Чему он и учит сейчас своих учеников  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## GMK

Сергей, если и есть в настоящее время истинные учителя - то это в первую очередь Намкай Норбу Римпоче. Сужу как по его книгам, так и по впечатлению от встреч в Москве  пару лет назад.

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от GMK_ 
> *Сергей, если и есть в настоящее время истинные учителя - то это в первую очередь Намкай Норбу Римпоче. Сужу как по его книгам, так и по впечатлению от встреч в Москве  пару лет назад.*


 Ну если судить по впечатлениям, то у меня они другие.
Можно просто быть уверенным, или же можно иметь объекты сравнения - однако суждение на основе впечатлений это всегда суждение на основе впечатлениий.

----------


## GROM

Я знаю пару личностей, у которых наметилась тенденция к "демонизации". Но не уверен в том, что к этому привела именно практика дзогчена, а не, допустим, выполнение некоторых бонских практик. 
--------------------------------------------
Шаман, вы несёте ответственность  за свои слова?
Ответьте прямо!

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

//И если есть основания считать некую пищу неподходящей, не обязательно её пробовать. //

А у вас есть какие то основания?
По моему у вас всего лишь сомнения. Сомневаетесь - так разберитесь. Не хотите разбираться - тогда зачем вещать о том, в чем не разбираетесь?
Хотите разобраться - задайте конкретные вопросы, все эти мутные метафоры не очень красиво выглядят.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Сергей, простите, что неправильно Вас интерпретировал. Я чувствовал невысказанность и понимал, что сомнения относятся не только к ученикам, но неправильно расставил акценты. Не вижу причин, почему мы не можем обсудить, буддийский ли учитель Чогьял Намкай Норбу. Тем более, что этот вопрос обсуждается и среди тибетских лам. Известные мне версии отрицательного ответа сторонних наблюдателей сводятся к трем.
1) Намкай Норбу не буддийский учитель, потому что он бонский учитель.
2) Намкай Норбу не буддийский учитель, потому что он учит дзогчен, а дзогчен это не буддизм.
3) Намкай Норбу не буддийский учитель, потому что он учит неправильно и вводит людей в заблуждение.

Вы придерживаетесь одной из этих трех версий или у вас своя? Нет никакой проблемы в том, чтобы называть ННР небуддийским учителем. Весь вопрос в том, на каких основаниях.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## GMK

Сергей, естественно, это не предмет спора, каждый видит по-разному. Просто у этого человека ЧУДОВИЩНАЯ энергия. Думаю, ты понимаешь о чем я говорю. Именно ЧУДОВИЩНАЯ.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

ГМК, ну, "чудовищная энергия" это еще не повод относиться к буддистам. Вот у атомной электростанции тоже, наверное, не мало энергии  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## GMK

Cэм, что значит относиться к буддистам? Я просто описываю свои впечатления о встрече с Римпоче. Это святой человек.
Добавлю PS: Игорь, вероятно, это хорошо прочувствовал, работая с ним.

----------


## Ezh

Я вот тоже всегда удивлялся, как могут работать переводчики некоторых учителей - привыкают наверное.  Никогда не был сверхчуствительным и впечатлительным, но однажды я немного постоял вплотную к ННР и посмотрел ему в глаза - сразу забыл все вопросы, которые хотел сказать, мысли в голове просто остановились - несколько секунд я стоял как дурак с четками в руке, пока он не улыбнулся и не протянул руку к четкам - давай мол:-) Всегда был довольно скептически настроен к болтовне о сиддхах, потому что рассказчикам нечем было аргументировать, но в присутствии Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, Тензин Вангьяла Ринпоче и еще некоторых тибетских учителей, которых я встречал в Индии, я буквально на телесном уровне (по другому и не скажешь) ощущал, что они отличаются от обычных людей своей, условно скажем "энергетикой" :-) Начинает меняться сознание в их присутствии, даже если они ничего специально не делают.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

ГМК, я имел в виду следующее:
1) Шаман высказал свое личное сомнение о том, что ННР - _буддийский_ учитель
2) Вы ему отвечаете, мол, отбрось сомнения, он настоящий учитель, у него энергия нечеловечицкая!

Так вот я и говорю - наличие энергии не подразумевает само собой, что человек а) учитель и б) именно буддийский учитель

А так, спасибо, что поделились своими впечатлениями

PS А еще как-нибудь на ретрите подойдите к нему и сообщите, что он святой, понаблюдаете как он будет хохотать  :Wink:

----------


## GMK

Сэм, я доверяю Римпоче

----------


## Шаман

*2 Гром*: да

*2 Сэм:*  Кончено же, я буду разбираться. Или Вы хотите, чтобы я разобрался прямо здесь сразу и навсегда? К тому же я высказал своё личное мнение. Меня спросили – я ответил.
Если Вам не нравятся «мутные метафоры», я тоже ничего не могу с этим поделать. Тем более, что метафоры не относились, как я уже сказал, ни к дзогчену вообще, ни к ННР, в частности.

Метафоры приведены на том основании, что нет основания считать здоровым сознание пребывающих в сансаре сущностей. Соответственно, отношусь к этому, как к болезни, которую можно и нужно вылечить.

*Игорь :*  Я не буду обсуждать своё отношение к ННР. Оно весьма субъективно и его нельзя обосновать логически.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> _Первоначальное сообщение от GMK_ 
> *Сэм, я доверяю Римпоче*


Ку! А я еще больше люблю господина Пэжэ!

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

//Метафоры приведены на том основании, что нет основания считать здоровым сознание пребывающих в сансаре сущностей.//

Ваша мысль понятна. Просто хотел бы заметить, что никто иной как б.Шакьямуни в текстах праджняпарамиты нам сообщал, что нет ни болезни, ни освобождения от болезни. Ни здоровья, ни обретения здоровья. Ну и так далее.
Хотя кому это в наше время интересно.

----------


## Шаман

> Ваша мысль понятна. Просто хотел бы заметить, что никто иной как б.Шакьямуни в текстах праджняпарамиты нам сообщал, что нет ни болезни, ни освобождения от болезни. Ни здоровья, ни обретения здоровья. Ну и так далее.
> Хотя кому это в наше время интересно.


В то же время Будда произнёс 4 благородные истины...

Сэм, воообще-то это интересно тем, кто болен. Тех, кто уже здоров, просьба не беспокоиться  :Cool:

----------


## GMK

Шаман, оставь 4БИ, это уловки для сансары. Блеф, как игра в покер

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

//оставь 4БИ, это уловки для сансары. Блеф, как игра в покер//

Нет уж позвольте! Вы знаете почему эти истины называются _благородными_ истинами, а не просто истинами, или какими то другими истинами? Именно потому что они истинны "в начале, середине и конце" (пути). Т.е. являются именно истинами даже, и подавно, для просветленного, а не уловками для лохов.

Который раз уже убеждаюсь, что эта "самопродвинутая" публика абсолютно не знает даже азбуки дхармы. Научились зато слова красивые по порядку расставлять.

----------


## GMK

Сэм, попьем чайку без блаблабла о дхарме

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Вряд ли ННР как-то особо отреагирует на заявление о том, что он святой. Скорее всего, скажет "О-кей", что будет означать не согласие с утверждением, а тот факт, что он услышал и принял к сведению мнение говорящего, подождет, не будет ли какого-то вопроса или просьбы, а затем просто обратит внимание на следующего подошедшего. :Smilie: 

Субъективное ощущение чужой энергии конечно не показатель просветленности или аутентичности. ННР в полной мере присутствует в измерении тех, кто с ним общается. Поэтому люди иногда ощущают необычные вещи. А во время перевода ты просто находишься с ним в одном измерении и все, что от тебя требуется, это не отвлекаться и открывать рот. Так что никакой особой энергии "на той стороне" не ощущается.  :Smilie:  Да и перевод есть перевод, кому нужно, чтобы переводчика заклинило на своих ощущениях.  :Smilie:  
Приколы случаются в общении. Например, может развезти с полстакана вина. А когда с ним играешь в бакчен, то полное ощущение, что он знает все твои камни, и противостоять этому можно только прекратив о них думать. :Smilie:  А вообще общаться с ним легко и просто, если только не пытаешься выставить себя лучше, чем есть, или добиться его особого внимания к своей персоне.

Когда-то его спросили, буддийский ли он учитель или бонский. Он ответил: "Прочитайте "Драгоценный сосуд" и решите сами". Ничего лучшего я посоветовать не могу.  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

//Вряд ли ННР как-то особо отреагирует на заявление о том, что он святой.//

Ну это смотря как сказать  :Smilie: 
Бьюсь об заклад, я бы мог это высказать с такой искренностью идиота, чтобы рассмешить римпоче! ;D

----------


## GMK

Игорь, я просто высказал свое ощущение о встрече с ННР. Ранее я встречался с другими учителями, но никогда не было этого ощущения слития. Еще раз повторяю: это святой человек и дай ему Бог продлить сколько можно возможность общаться с теми, кому он нужен.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Бьюсь об заклад, я бы мог это высказать с такой искренностью идиота, чтобы рассмешить римпоче! ;D


Предлагаю пари на бутылку сакэ. Проигравший покупает, а пьем вместе. Свидетелей тоже можем пригласить. В Павлопосадском винном сакэ обычно есть, печку тоже найдём: главное, чтобы случай представился  :Smilie: 
Идёт?
А кто-нибудь хочет в свидетели?  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Геннадий, согласен на все сто!  :Smilie:  В свидетели пойдете?  :Smilie:

----------


## GROM

Шаман,ответьте пожалуйста,какие бонские практики привели к повреждению здоровья упомянутых вами личностей.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

//Идёт? //

Ну а что же мне остается? Раз назвался груздем  :Big Grin:

----------


## GMK

Кому нужны свидетели в этом марышечнике? Мартышкам?

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от GROM_ 
> *Шаман,ответьте пожалуйста,какие бонские практики привели к повреждению здоровья упомянутых вами личностей.*


 Я вас разочарую. Во-первых, тем, что я говорил не о повреждении здоровья, а о том, что люди стали походить на демонов. 
Во-вторых, я не знаю, какие именно практики. Просто если человек позиционирует себя, как последователя бон, то логично предположить, что он практикует бонские практики. Или, может быть, бонцы практикуют какие-то христианские или индуистские?

----------


## GMK

Сереж, как ты хорош, когда готовишь чай. Без булды

----------


## Нико

> Во-первых, тем, что я говорил не о повреждении здоровья, а о том, что люди стали походить на демонов.


Я полностью согласна, Шаман - в более широком смысле, т.е. не в рамках этого треда. Сама в последнее время наблюдаю эту тенденцию в буддийской среде. Не знаю, с чем это связано, но, видимо, когда человек приступает к духовным занятиям, его внутренние Мары особенно активизируются и ловят его за слабые места. Особенно огорчает, когда люди вдруг начинают пинать ногами то, что раньше было для них как бы свято. 

Правда, самому учению Будды все это не вредит, на том и утешимся.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

А вот тут я опять не соглашусь с Нико  :Smilie:  Что-то я часто стал с ней не соглашаться, видимо у нас разные мары  :Smilie: 

Мне не кажется, что люди стали походить на демонов в широком смысле. Это какая-то очень мрачная картина не соответствующая действительности. Скорее наоборот. Наступает время, когда люди перестают бегать гуськом за любым тибетским ламой и, открыв рот, слушать только то, что он говорит. Особенно эти процессы видны в Бурятии, но и не только. Люди постепенно приучаются думать своей головой и ходить на своих ногах. И это очень здорово. Марам всеобщего ритуального поклонения приходится не сладко. Они уже покидают пределы РФ целыми стаями, удаляясь в теплые страны  :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

Однако свято место пусто не бывает. Место всем знакомых и привычных мар, которые известны чуть ли не по именам, занимают другие, распознать которых сложнее. Да и мары становятся всё хитрее и интеллектуальнее  :Smilie: 

Так что нужно быть особенно внимательным, и поддерживать чистоту там, где возможно (в т.ч. практикой шаматхи). Это - просто и испытано.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Ой, все не так просто с бонскими практиками. Среди последователей тибетского буддизма немало таких, кто изначально склонен к мирской магии под видом Дхармы. Падмасамбхава в "Ожерелье воззрений" называет подобных людей "гьянпенпа". Ничего удивительного, что они не добиваются успеха, которого хотят. Анализируя неудачи, причины они склонны видеть в тибетском буддизме, а не в себе. Поэтому они и уходят из буддизма, так в него по сути и не придя. Некоторые уходят даже в вуду. Что уж говорить, что бон представляется им предпочтительнее. Он древнее буддизма, а стало быть магия там круче.

Вторая категория - это те, кто интересуется дзогчен, но у которых по каким-то причинам практики не работают. Опять-таки, ошибки они видят в учении или учителе, а не в себе и уходят в бон, опять же потому, что бонский дзогчен "древнее, чище и круче". Некоторые так и заявляют, что буддийский дзогчен произошел от бон и гнут по этому поводу ваджрные (вернее свастичные) пальцы.

Естественно, что в обоих случаях, если люди уже начали следовать ваджраяне, происходит нарушение самай, а от этого ничего хорошего произойти не может. Нарушению самай способствует то, что люди начинают отождествляться с тем, чем занимаются, а бон от буддистов действительно претерпел гонения. Вот и начинается участие в чужой войне с наездами на буддизм в целом и ваджраяну в частности. Вот самая и нарушена. Уподобление демону - классический исход для нарушителей самай, и дело здесь вовсе не в выполнении бонских практик как таковых.

Для тех, кто гурует в своей узкой среде, бон предпочтительнее еще и потому, что книг по бон практически нет и можно своим ученикам под видом бон грузить все, что угодно. С буддизмом этот номер проходит все хуже и хуже.

При этом безусловно есть люди, которые искренне следуют бонским учителям в силу наличия с ними кармической связи. Но у таких людей проблемы возникать не должны.

Я слушал учение и читал книги лопона Тензина Намдака. К нему с величайшим уважением относятся и ННР и ЕСДЛ (ЛТН учил и в Меригаре и во время посвящения Калачакры в Граце). Вряд ли искреннее и правильное следование его наставлениям способно причинить какой-то вред. 

От Нима Дагпа Ринпоче как от человека у меня в целом остались хорошие впечатления, хотя субъективно кое-что в том, как он учил и настораживало. А потом с некоторыми людьми, участвовавшими в его ретритах, стали происходить и до сих пор происходят странные метания. Хотя трудно сказать, насколько это связано именно с учением, а не с самими людьми.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Шаман

Это верно, не всегда можно сказать, что в подобных омрачениях идёт от учения, а что привносят сами люди под видом следования учению.

Однако же, по моим наблюдениям, практически безукоризненно работает принцип: «подобное притягивает подобное». (Помните, «рыбак рыбака…») То ли это некое «духовное сродство», то ли мары чувствуют себя уютнее, когда собираются вместе, то ли так работают кармические связи, однако же этот принцип работает.
Печально, что в основном люди собираются не вокруг людей, которые лучше всего способны избавить их от сходных омрачений/клеш, а, наоборот, вокруг тех, около которых человек утверждается в этих омрачениях/клешах.

----------


## Sinobi

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Шаман_ 
> *Я У меня есть сомнения не в отношении дзогчен как практики, а есть сомнения в отношении Намкая Норбу Ринпоче в том, что это действительно буддийский учитель. *


Будьте добры, поделитесь с нами Вашими сомнениями на этот счет, думаю, если у Ваших предположений есть реальные основания, это было бы весьма полезно многим.

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Sinobi_ Будьте добры, поделитесь с нами Вашими сомнениями на этот счет


 Я уже ответил на подобный вопрос.

----------


## GROM

Шаман,ваши высказывания   как тут  уже не раз было замечены,это  просто обывательские суждения!Вы и близко не знаете, что такое бон в его нынешнем виде, однако берётесь судить к чему приводит практика этого учения.
Как  будут выглядеть мои слова , если я  вам скажу , что знаю людей позиционирующих себя как гелугпинцы, при этом откровенно чокнутых?
Стоит ли из этого сделать вывод,что гелугпинские наставления ведут к демонизации?
 Как по вашему надо относиться к ламриму, если люди его изучающие, только что и делают , что ищут недостатки в  других?

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## GROM

- Нико,в чём  вы согласны?
- В том что ,Шаман наехал на вами не любимый бон?
- Вот одна история, про одного гелугпинского геше:
- Как то раз я был на аудиенции у геше,он случайно узнал ,что мне приходилось получать бонские учения.В этой связи он вывалил такое дерьмо на бон,причём так примитивно,что мне после этого хотелось вообще держаться подальше от тибетцев.Благо   к тому  времени я уже повстречал великих лам,было что сравнивать.
- Ещё раз подчеркну,я не спрашивал у геше,что он думает по поводу бона,он  сам  начал,это были  его проблемы,личные  :Wink: 
- Даже когда после этого мне приходилось видеть подобные тендении у бонцев, всё это выражалось куда деликатнее.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## GROM

\\Я вас разочарую. Во-первых, тем, что я говорил не о повреждении здоровья, а о том, что люди стали походить на демонов. \\
----------------------------------------------------------------------
и ещё ,Шаман,если вы успешно занимаетесь практикой,люди всё больше и больше походят на божеств,а в вашем случае.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Sinobi

> _Первоначальное сообщение от GROM_ 
> *\\и ещё ,Шаман,если вы успешно занимаетесь практикой,люди всё больше и больше походят на божеств,а в вашем случае....*


Хорошо сказано.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от GROM_ 
> *Шаман,ваши высказывания   как тут  уже не раз было замечены,это  просто обывательские суждения!*


 Совершенно верно, у меня нет оснований строить из себя крутого пратика и знатока.
Да, и, как тоже было замечено, буддийское учение, по сути своей, просто. 
Видимо, есть не столь простые учения. Только заниматься ими исключительно из-за крутизны у меня нет никакого желания.




> и ещё ,Шаман,если вы успешно занимаетесь практикой,люди всё больше и больше походят на божеств,а в вашем случае....


 У меня критерий успешного занятия практикой немного другой – видеть то, что видишь. Если видеть пни на том месте, где шумят дубы, или наоборот – это, на мой взгляд, нездоровое отклонение.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Dooby

А вот, если Вы прислушаетесь, как Намкай Норбу Ринпоче откашливается, то вполне отчетливо услышите , что он откашливается "ХУМами". Правда-правда. Этак: "Ххууммм, ХхУумм".
А на счет энергии от него исходящей... Не знаю. Просто присутствие возникает спонтанно. И нет особых напряжений и уепляний. Как и должно быть.  :Smilie: )
Собственно, вот.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Dooby

Пардон, цепляний, конечно. А не уепляний. Хотя...

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Шаман

Собственно, если видеть то, что видишь, то иногда видно следующее:
Люди делают крутые практики (или думают, что делают, или думают, что крутые), и затем происходит их самоотождествление с этими практиками и/или с собственной крутизной.
При правильной буддийской практике такого отождествления происходить не должно. В бонксой – не уверен. 

2 Гром: будьте добры,  давайте хоть на Вашем примере попробуем убедиться в ложности высказанных мною взглядов.

----------


## Omma

Пара абзацев из книги ННР "Дзогчен Состояние самосовершенства"
"...Например,те,кто уже имеет некоторое занкомство с тибетской культурой,может быть,думают,что практиковать Дзогчен- значит обратиться в буддизм или бон,потому что Дзогчен распространялся в русле этих двух религиозныз традиций.Это показывает,насколько ограничен образ нашего мышления.Если мы решаем следовать какому-то религиозному учению,то убеждены, что нам необходимо что-то переменить.например,манеру одеваться,питаться,вести себя и так далее.Но Дзогчен вовсе не требует от нас быть приверженцами какой-либо религиозной доктрины или вступать в монашескую общину,или же слепо принять учения и стать "дзогченистами".На самом деле всё это может создать серьёзные препятствия для истинного знания.
....Монах может практиковать Дзогчен,не отказываясь от своих обетов.Это могут делать и католический священник,и служащий,и рабочий,и другие люди,не отказываясь от своей роли в обществе,потому что Дзогчен изменяет людей не внешне.он пробуждает их изнутри.Учитель Дзогчена просит только одного -наблюдать себя,обрести осознанность,требуемую для применения учения в повседневной жизни...."

Так что,как мне кажется,называть ННР буддистским Учителем,значит ограничивать Дзогчен рамками,которых у него нет.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Шаман_ 
> *Собственно, если видеть то, что видишь, то иногда видно следующее:
> Люди делают крутые практики (или думают, что делают, или думают, что крутые), и затем происходит их самоотождествление с этими практиками и/или с собственной крутизной.
> *


Шаман, это отличный принцип «видеть то, что видишь». Это уже почти дзогчен  :Smilie:  Вам остается лишь встретить в своей жизни достойного учителя дзогчена, чтобы открыть в себе несколько иное видение и знание. И я Вам искренне этого желаю.

Что касается «крутых практик», то, с некоторых пор, я считаю самыми крутыми практиками гелугпинские ритуалы. Только не подумайте, что это критика. Я действительно так считаю по той причине, что у меня нет достаточных способностей выполнять многие из них так, как это требуется. Взять хотя бы гелугпинскую гуру-йогу [bla ma bchod pa]. Это очень хорошая практика, но там требуется выполнять такие сложные визуализации, что я не могу этого сделать, несмотря на то, что я в свое время очень старался и изучал массу различных комментариев на нее. Я рад, если другие это могут. Многие тантрические садханы - Калачакра, Ямантака и др. - также слишком сложны для меня. То есть я, конечно же, могу начитывать их тексты (как все и делают) пытаться что-то визуализировать и пр. Но, по большому счету, это просто игра, поскольку в действительности не выполняется целый ряд необходимых условий для того, чтобы эта практика работала должным образом. Вот такие дела. И это не шутка, это очень серьезно. Я ученик нижайших способностей, а поэтому не могу правильно практиковать все это.  

Однако, соприкоснувшись с некоторыми ньингмапинскими и дзогченовскими практиками, я обнаружил, что мои способности достаточны для их осознанного и осмысленного выполнения. За это я, прежде всего, хочу низко поклониться Палден Шерабу Ринпоче. Я могу входить в измерение этих практик, и они работают (конкретно для меня). А когда практика работает, это прекрасно видно и не нужно себя искусственно ни в чем убеждать. Аналогичная ситуация и с рядом практик Намкая Норбу Ринпоче. Я также могу их делать и получать определенные вполне конкретные результаты. Причем все эти практики, технически, достаточно просты и там нет особо сложных ритуалов. Все это моя личная ситуация и из нее не нужно делать никаких обобщающих выводов.

Таким образом, все зависит от того что считать «крутым». Я думаю, что «крутая практика» – это такая практика, которую ты не способен выполнять должным образом, но, все равно, формально пытаешься делать. И, с такой точки зрения, «крутой» может быть любая практика любой школы. И вот именно от этого и происходит то самое «отождествление», о котором Вы говорили. Человек думает, что что-то выполняет, а на самом деле он просто формально приучил себя к чему-то без должного понимания смысла и без вхождения в соответствующее знание.

----------


## Шаман

Аркадий, однако оценка результата может быть у разных люей различной.
И иногда "со строны" эти результаты могут выглядить совсем не так, как "изнутри".
Естественно, что оптимально всегда находиться одновременно и "внутри", и "снаружи" праткики. О чём я, собственно, всегда стараюсь помнить.

Потому что если смотреть только изнутри, то легко убедить себя в результатах практики. Например, в том, что твоя практика продвигается именно в соответствии с тем, что написано в наставлениях.
Если смотреть только "снаружи", то, конечно же, тоже нельзя увидеть всё. Однако же в этом случае можно судить, насколько и в какую сторону человек отличается от "обычных" людей.

P.S. Под "крутизной" практики я имел в виду немного другое. "Крутая" практика выполняется с осознанной или неосознанной мотивации на повышение своего социального статуса и своей собственной самооценки. По "крутизне" практика обычно позиционируется и в различных "эзотерических" кругах по тому, насколько она "тайная", "волшебная" и недоступная для непосвящённых.

Формальное выполнение и "крутизна" всё-таки разные вещи. Конечно же, формальное выполнение - это большой недостаток в практике. И отождествление в этом случае также может присутствовать. Однако практику можно выполнять и без осознания (или неосознанности  :Smilie:  ) её крутизны, а на том основании, что практика считается посильной и доступной при соответствующих условиях.

----------


## Шаман

Аркадий, Вы верно заметили, что «крутизна» - понятие относительное, и она может быть оценена по-разному. 
Я думаю, что полезно рассмотреть, с какой мотивацией человек выполняет практику. Если он выполняет практику с мыслью, что "я выполняю такую практику, какую только мне возможно выполнить, которую я с большим трудом получил и которая обязательно принесёт мне много-много заслуг, и я стану скоро великим и могучим  :Smilie: ", то вполне можно позиционировать эту практику как «крутую». Если же ту же самую практику человек выполняет с мыслью, что «я не могу сейчас делать эту практику, как должно, но, возможно, когда-то я смогу сделать практику должным образом», и «я выполняю практику так, потому что мой учитель считает, что эту практику надо выполнять и она принесёт пользу», то в отношении крутизны она будет позиционироваться иначе.

Добавлю также, что не всегда человек может (а чаще не утруждает себя тем, чтобы) осознать свою мотивацию.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

> Аркадий, однако оценка результата может быть у разных люей различной. 
> И иногда "со строны" эти результаты могут выглядить совсем не так, как "изнутри". 
> Естественно, что оптимально всегда находиться одновременно и "внутри", и "снаружи" праткики. О чём я, собственно, всегда стараюсь помнить. Потому что если смотреть только изнутри, то легко убедить себя в результатах практики. Например, в том, что твоя практика продвигается именно в соответствии с тем, что написано в наставлениях. 
> Если смотреть только "снаружи", то, конечно же, тоже нельзя увидеть всё. Однако же в этом случае можно судить, насколько и в какую сторону человек отличается от "обычных" людей.


Буддизм – это практика, которая всегда «изнутри». Мы работаем с нашим телом, речью и умом. Я лично не знаю, что такое «находиться снаружи практики». Эти термины мне не известны. Я лишь знаю, что такое находиться в самой практике, за пределами таких ограничений, как «внутри» или «снаружи». Если есть конкретный результат, то «убеждать» себя ни в чем не нужно. Вы же не убеждаете, например, себя в том, что видите красный цвет. Вы его просто видите. Убеждать приходится тогда, когда нет никаких результатов. Вот тогда действительно приходится говорить себе, что ты мол все это делаешь для отпечатков, что это все равно полезно и т.п. Так ведь? Дзогчен, например, приучает человека самого открывать в себе подлинное знание и не полагаться на чьи-то тексты. Тексты – это не само знание, а лишь метод его обретения. Знание же в себе нужно открыть. А внешнее поведение людей может быть совершенно обманчиво. Достаточно прочитать многочисленные истории о «безумных йогинах», которыми переполнены тибетские тексты. 




> Я думаю, что полезно рассмотреть, с какой мотивацией человек выполняет практику. Если он выполняет практику с мыслью, что "я выполняю такую практику, какую только мне возможно выполнить, которую я с большим трудом получил и которая обязательно принесёт мне много-много заслуг, и я стану скоро великим и могучим", то вполне можно позиционировать эту практику как «крутую». Если же ту же самую практику человек выполняет с мыслью, что «я не могу сейчас делать эту практику, как должно, но, возможно, когда-то я смогу сделать практику должным образом», и «я выполняю практику так, потому что мой учитель считает, что эту практику надо выполнять и она принесёт пользу», то в отношении крутизны она будет позиционироваться иначе.


Вы, разумеется, правы. Мотивация – это основа любой практики. Перед началом любой аутентичной практики, включая практики дзогчена, необходимо развивать мотивацию бодхичитты. Но давайте оставим этот расхожий бытовой термин «крутой» и не будем его больше подробно анализировать и определять  :Smilie:  Ведь можно объяснить все это и с помощью уже известных и понятных слов. Лишь бы не потерять смысл обсуждения...

----------


## GROM

Шаман,что вы опять передёргиваете?
Кто тут говорил о крутизне?
Я хоть раз сказал о том,кто или что круче?
Читайте внимательно,я могу ещё раз повторить,Вы не КОМПЕТЕНТНЫ вести разговоры о дзогчен и бон.
Просто смиритесь с этим.
Не понимаю,почему вы никак этого не можете.
Или вы уверены что с правильной мотивацией можно всё?
Я вот не знаю что такое дзэн-буддизм, и не говорю ничего на в тех разделах формума.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Сергей, я конечно понимаю, что в силу Ваших сомнений в моем Учителе, мое мнение вообще немногого стоит, но тем не менее... Я довольно хорошо знаю несколько сотен практиков дзогчен как постсоветских, так и западных. Подавляющее большинство из них - трезвомыслящие люди, которые прекрасно понимают, когда они чего-то не понимают. Тем не менее, они испытывают веру в своего учителя, а также питают глубокий интерес именно к учению дзогчен. Причем этот интерес никак не основан на факте, что это учение считается высшим. Огромное количество практиков дзогчен пришли в него не из буддизма, а потому сравнение дзогчен с буддизмом сутр и тантр не имеет для них никакого значения.

А что касается "правильной мотивации", которой часто размахивают как буддийским партбилетом, то она у всех одна - и у буддистов и у небуддистов, и у всех живых существ вообще. Единственная мотивация, какая у нас есть, это быть счастливым и не страдать. И хоть кто-то сотрет свой зад о подушку для медитации, износит сотни четок, делая нёндро, обдумает все на свете лоджонги и т.д., пусть он хоть укакается и вывернется наизнанку, но мотивация у него останется прежней: быть счастливым и не страдать. Единственное различие заключается в том, правильно ли человек понимает счастье и страдание, их причины, а также методы обретения счастья или освобождения от страдания. Вот и все. И практика дзогчен дает такое понимание. Она очень простая. Она настолько простая, что люди не верят в это и начинают искать что-то очень сложное. И практика дзогчен доступна. Как ни парадоксально, но сейчас в западном мире эта практика доступнее любой другой системы буддийской практики. Не нужно уходит в монастырь, не нужно совершать многолетние затворничества, бросать семью и работу и что-либо менять в своей жизни. Ненужное просто отпадает само по себе без трудностей и напряжения. Не нужно постоянное присутствие учителя-няньки. Не нужны сложные ритуалы. А объяснений и наставлений по практике очень много и они очень ясные и прямые. И даже желание быть "крутым и могучим" не помеха практике дзогчен. Все составное непостоянно, так что такое желание тоже невечно и нет смысла с ним бороться. Как говорится в одном старом анекдоте про восточного доктора: "операция, операция... Видишь, само отвалилось"  :Smilie: 
Мотивация, мотивация...  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Шаман

Гром, а на каком основании Вы решаете, кто компетентен, а кто нет? 
Вы являетесь учителем, или же достигли каких-то реализаций?

Как Вы полагаете, есть у меня причины для того, чтобы предложить (почему-то) именно на Вашем примере разобрать некоторые характерные, на мой взгляд, клеши?
А то был нормальный разговор, а с Вами опять переходим на личности...

----------


## GROM

Ну да ,Шаман,был нормальный разговор,именно был пока вы не начали выводить свой сравнительный анализ,кто и от чего демонеет.Тут то откуда у вас право?
А моё основание для выводов о вашей "компетентности"очень простое,вы тут уже так много написали,что незаметить вас было просто невозможно  :Smilie: 
Смотрите случайно опять не понаделайте выводов о традициях,я не практик бон и дзогчен(это вам подсказка).
А так,ну что же,на моём примере так на моём,мне честно говоря пофигу  :Wink: 
Вот только опять подтверждение тому,что люди изучающие ламрим  смотрят на чужие клеши!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от GROM_ Ну да ,Шаман,был нормальный разговор,именно был пока вы не начали выводить свой сравнительный анализ,кто и от чего демонеет.Тут то откуда у вас право?


Вот что, любезнейший. Разговор начался задолго до этого и протекал вполне адекватно, пока Вы не влезли и не стали права качать.
Кстати, а как у Вас с логикой.
Я ещё один пример приведу. Если будет непонятно, не обижайтесь, пожалуйста. Значит, этот пример – не для Вас.

Скажите пожалуйста, нужно ли быть мастером-электронщиком для того, чтобы понять, работает ли телевизор, или нет? (Ну любая машина или программа, устройство и принцип работы которых мы не понимаем)?
Точно так же можно судить и о людях, которые себя позиционируют как адепты каких-либо систем и практик. Если видеть изменения и иметь возможность сделать выводы, то не важно, знать, как устроена практика.
Точно так же можно сделать заключение по поводу того, отчего сломался телевизор, если на Ваших глазах телевизор навернулся со стола на пол. Понятно, что поломка произошла не от перепада напряжения. 
Какими правами нужно обладать для того, чтобы делать такие заключения? Да никакими.


> Смотрите случайно опять не понаделайте выводов о традициях,я не практик бон и дзогчен(это вам подсказка).


 Спасибо за подсказку. 



> Вот только опять подтверждение тому,что люди изучающие ламрим  смотрят на чужие клеши!!!


 Собственно, а почему это Вас так повеселило? Не только люди, изучающие ламрим. Другим это тоже свойственно (это я Вам так, для справки).

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Шаман, чтобы узнать сломался ли телевизор, нужно его хотя бы попробовать включить. Не надо быть мастером. А у вас разговор на уровне "Ну раз такие люди за ним сидят, то он работать не может и мне кажется что это вообще не телевизор, а утюг". Вы его никогда не включали, а метафорами своими путаете прежде всего себя самого.
Может хватит уже метафор?

----------


## GROM

Вот только хотел сказать вам , Шаман, не забудьте включить телевизор,но Сэм опередил.


//////Вот что, любезнейший. Разговор начался задолго до этого и протекал вполне адекватно, пока Вы не влезли и не стали права качать. ////



Ну во первых влазят на пальмы,а я  выразил своё несогласие
с вашей "логикой".Если вы помните я и раньше никогда не молчал,когда тут делались подобного рода заявления.Типа из-за бона демонеют,а в дзогчене все под гипнозом :Smilie: (может помните был тут такой "бог",он вам по моему очень импонировал)
А что до исследования чужих клеш,то это и вправду меня очень смешит.Вроде как в ламриме всё для того написата ,что бы себя отлавливать,а выходит как раз наоброт.Но когда люди не заявляют ,что они де правильно всё видят,то это ещё как то простительно,а вот с логиками и учёными это просто смешно.

----------


## GROM

Кстати о телевизорах:ну не все "панасоники"  :Smilie: 
И если,Шаман , допускает что возможен пример не для меня,то почему он исключает возможность существования учения не для него?  :Wink:

----------


## Шаман

Вполне даже допускаю, что есть учение не для меня.

Однако же вернёмся к метафорам. Вероятно, эта будет последней в треде.

Для того, чтобы построить дом, нужно обладать как минимум знаниями материалов, архитектуры и т.д. и т.п. 
Собственно, строители этими всеми знаниями владеют и спорить со строителями в том, как правильно построить дом, видимо, не имеет смысла и нужна компетентность.
Но вот ежели построено так, что жить в нём нельзя или оно криво построено, ну тогда уже, видимо, можно и высказаться. Не правда ли?

Что касается клеш, ну так каждый отлавливает, как может. Иногда лучше смотреть на чужие, чтобы не заводить своих. 

---

Сэм, для того, чтобы включить телевизор, не нужно быть инженером-электронщиком Достаточно уметь прочитать инструкцию, да и знать, что как называется. Так что это могут делать даже школьники.

----------


## Алексей Заречный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Шаман_ 
> *Для того, чтобы построить дом, нужно обладать как минимум знаниями материалов, архитектуры и т.д. и т.п.*


Просветление не является следствием сооружения чего-либо. А если нечто является этим сооружением, то оно непостоянно и подвержено разрушению, как и ваш метафорический дом, с каким бы хорошим фундаментом, стенами и крышей он не был..

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

2Шаман

Читай инструкции или не читай, если телевизор не включать, то узнать работает он или нет невозможно. Мозгоблудием этого не заменишь.

По поводу архитектуры. 
Здание дзогчен, как и бон, строили сотни мастеров, о которых достоверно изветно, как о достигших высших реализаций. Поэтому не вам - не получавшим ни одной практики, не пересекшемуся ни с одним учитилем и не практиковавшим ни одного дня в этих учениях, и не достигшим ни одной реализации в каком-либо другом, судить о кривизне. А ежли что-то вам навязчиво кажется кривым, то взгляните прежде в зеркало.

----------


## GROM

Шаман, так  я тут  с вами если вы заметили не спорил  :Smilie: 
 Я как раз таки тут согласен !
Я если вы заметили возражаю вам в тех местах, где вы пытаетесь очернить  методы ведущие к просветлению.
Что касается моего отношения к дзогчену ННР,так  там всё  как обычно,даже ещё  и строже.Вначале дзогчен , а потом всё как обычно ,лоджонги , нёндры и всё такое. :Smilie: 
Упрекнуть другую линию в том что она мол не буддийская, только за то,что там что то иначе,это не мудро.

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Samadhi Undercover_ 
> *А ежли что-то вам навязчиво кажется кривым, то взгляните прежде в зеркало.*


 Сэм, почему я в зеркале вижу Вас и Грома?
Вот такая кривизна...

----------


## GROM

///Сэм, почему я в зеркале вижу Вас и Грома? 
Вот такая кривизна.../////
 :Smilie: Опять оч смешно получилось!  :Smilie: 
Может вы и есть тот самый бонец?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

//Сэм, почему я в зеркале вижу Вас и Грома? //

А голоса вам потусторонние не слышатся?  :Smilie:

----------


## Леонид Ш

Один мой знакомый, почитав постинги Шамана, выдал вот такой вот афоризм: "Когда мы молчим, мы все Будды"  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Dooby

Разнообразные аналогии, красочные и образные метафоры сыграли со многими плохую шутку. Дискуссия топчется на месте.
Примеры из бытовой жизни, дикой природы, электротехники и т.п. не могут быть основой аргументации, тем
более в полемике о Дхарме и сознании практикующих (или не практикующих). Это просто не продуктивно.
Телевизоры, включил-не включил...

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

Много тут было копий сломано, но я хочу сказать вот о чем.
Лично я не согласен с рассуждениями о том, что практика дзогчен в нашем мире доступней, чем любая другая буддийская практика. Почему? Потому что, как верно заметил Игорь, единственная мотивация, какая у нас есть, быть счастливыми и не быть несчастными. Что для этого требуется?
1) собирать накопления (заслуг/добродетели и мудрости);
2) очищать омрачения (клешами и познаваемым);
3) получать благословения от достойного и сведущего гуру.
Опираться на иные методы - значит заблуждаться. 
И из всего многообразия буддийских Дхарм достаточно изучить одну. Какую? Сострадание, потому что оно помещает всю Дхарму Будды в ладонь твоей руки.
Чем же тогда дзогчен предпочтительней других буддийских учений? 
Кроме того, мне кажется есть определенная проблема, что множество практиков дзогчена пришли в него не из буддизма. Поскольку, как я уже писал, не обладая буддийским воззрением о пустоте и взаимозависимом происхождении, практиковать дзогчен - невозможно. Практики дзогчена, не знающие четырех мыслей, изменяющих ум, или что такое стадии зарождения и завершения - нонсенс.
Еще можно сказать вот о чем. Недавно мне прислали новую книгу издательства "Rangjung Yeshe" "Dzogchen Primer", что можно перевести, как "букварь или азы дзогчена". Это компиляция из работ учителей прошлого и современности, в основном посвященных прибежищу, бодхичитте и т.д. Не знаю есть ли в этой книге хоть одно упоминание о "ригпа", но про "чжалу", "тогал" и "упадешу" там точно ничего не написано. Более того, в предисловии Чоки Нима Ринпоче пишет следующее: 

"В современном мире все больше превалирует такой подход: когда кто-то говорит "предварительные практики - не обязательны" - в ответ раздаются громкие аплодисменты, "простирания - никчемный тибетский культурный артефакт" - в ответ раздаются бурные, продолжительные аплодисменты. Почему так происходит? Потому, что люди всегда выбирают то, что проще и легче." 

Когда кто-то говорит, что надо сделать нёндро, да еще и четыре раза, поскольку мы живем в кали-югу, вряд ли это нас обрадует. Другое дело - "все изначально чисто", "наш ум - самосовершенный будда", "расслабься в безусильном присутствии". Но возможно, что мы слышали об этом уже не в одной жизни, но стали ли от этого счастливей?
Даже в этом треде опять пошли разговоры о каких-то энергиях, состояниях, "очучениях", вибрациях и прочей эзотерической шелухе. Какое это имеет отношение к святой и возвышенной Дхарме? Лучше внимательно изучить наставления о том, как проверять учителя, как следовать учителю и как перенять состояние знания и поведения учителя.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> И из всего многообразия буддийских Дхарм достаточно изучить одну. Какую? Сострадание, потому что оно помещает всю Дхарму Будды в ладонь твоей руки.


Здесь, скорее всего, подразумевается Бодхичитта... А термин Сострадание не вмещает вышеупомянутого... 

А Махамудра/Дзогчен - лишь "бренд"... Более или менее раскрученный...

Парни! Держите крепко связь с Гуру, общайтесь с ним - все вопросы отпадут...

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## GMK

Серег, одохи ей бо... Чай, цигун и прочее.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Подразумевается именно сострадание. Привожу цитату из "Кунсанг ламэ шалунг" Патрула Ринпоче. Речь идет о медитации о сострадании, входящей в четыре безмерных, из главы о зарождении бодхичитты.

Поэтому, если ты всегда занимаешь самое скромное место, одеваешься просто, по мере сил помогаешь всем живым существам и стараешься сосредоточиваться исключительно на развитии в себе добросердечия и сострадания, пока эти качества не упрочатся в твоем уме, этого будет достаточно, даже если у тебя нет возможности делать внешние практики: читать молитвы, накапливать заслуги и выполнять ритуалы. 
В сутре Дхармасангити говорится:

Тому, кто желает обрести состояние будды, нужно изучить не множество Дхарм, а только одну. Какую? Великое сострадание! Тот, у кого есть великое сострадание, держит в своей ладони всю Дхарму Будды.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Саша, для того, чтобы обрести подлинное счастье, необходимо обнаружить свое истинное состояние, а пути к обнаружению могут быть разными. Кто-то постепенно обретает заслуги, а кто-то сразу занимается созерцанием. Даже в сутрах говорится, что миг пребывания в созерцании приносит больше пользы, чем накопление заслуг во многих жизнях. Это не значит, что не надо накапливать заслуги. Это значит, что если у человека есть способности к созерцанию, то заставлять его вместо созерцания заниматься простираниями, значит отдалять время его освобождения. Практики дзогчен тоже накапливают заслуги (интересно, без заслуг разве возникли бы гары, центры, издательства?), тоже очищают препятствия и тоже получают благословение от достойного и сведущего гуру. Просто делают они это теми методами, которые изложены в учении дзогчен-атийоги. А то, что говоришь ты, это сплошной тибетоцентризм, основанный на "победе" Камалашилы в Самье. Более того, такой подход - это неуважение к нетибетским традициям, где также все по-своему. А Нубчен Сангье Еше, например, ставил постепенный подход Камалашилы (накопление заслуг, очищение препятствий) ниже, чем непостепенный подход китайских учителей чань.




> Кроме того, мне кажется есть определенная проблема, что множество практиков дзогчена пришли в него не из буддизма.


А у многих практиков "тибетского буддизма" проблема в том, что они ничего не знают и знать не хотят об учении Будды за пределами Тибета и мифологизированной Индии и убеждены в том, что тибетское учение Будды единственно правильное, потому что оно единственно верное. А еше их проблема в том, что они не изучают разные учения в их собственном контексте, а только интерпретируют одно учение с позиций другого. Просто поразительно, как тибетские национализм и консерватизм легко приживаются на славянской почве.

А если тех людей, которые пришли в дзогчен не из буддизма сначала заставлять изучать и практиковать буддизм (как будто дзогчен не буддийское учение), то они скажут: да пошли вы в нижнюю чакру, нам нужно освобождение, а религия нам на ваджр не нужна. Поэтому надо радоваться, что есть буддийские учителя для тех, кто пьет пиво, для тех, кто сидит на наркотиках, и для тех, кто не буддист, а не стричь всех под одну гребенку-нёндрёнку. Нёндрёный корень!  :Smilie: 




> Чем же тогда дзогчен предпочтительней других буддийских учений?


А кто сказал слово "предпочтительней"? А подать сюда этого Дорджина-Дильбина! Нет Саша, это как раз ты говоришь, что одно учение предпочтительнее другого. Потому что так говорят тебе твои учителя. И правильно говорят. Но говорят они это ТЕБЕ, а ты решаешь, что это относится ко ВСЕМ.

А настоящий "букварь дзогчен", это вовсе не компиляции сотрудников Rangjung Yeshe, а "Всеобъемлющее пространство Ваджрасаттвы", которое с младенчества декламировал Гараб Дордже. А там о состоянии дзогчен сказано: "Само будучи любовью, для достижения великой цели
не осуществляет великое милосердие". Только вот если изучать "ВПВ", то весь буддизм как религия просто развалится в прах, а мы любим буддизм как свою религию, любим себя как буддистов, и не можем допустить, чтобы такое произошло. Поэтому мы не изучаем "Всеобъемлющее пространство Ваджрасаттвы". Более того, мы можем даже запретить его изучение. Вон в Наланде накопители заслуг и очистители препятствий так разнервничались, что собрали целый пандитский консилиум и послали в Оддияну целый пандитский спецназ во главе с Манджушримитрой проучить некоего Гараба Дордже так, чтобы другим было неповадно. Что из этого вышло, хорошо известно.  :Smilie: 

Да, Саша, люди выбирают то, что проще и легче. Потому что в нашей жизни и так достаточно страданий, трудностей и мучений, чтобы навешивать на себя дополнительное бремя "учения" и "практики". У нас достаточно клеток, чтобы мы садились еще в одну золотую клетку "буддизма". И я тебя уверяю, что если бы практика дзогчен не помогала людям, то они не продолжали бы ей заниматься. А они продолжают и чем дальше, тем радостнее. И все больше людей на вопрос "Как дела?" отвечают "Прекрасно", а не начинают жаловаться на свою жизнь и проблемы.

Саша, из всех тех аргументов, которые ты раз за разом приводишь, получается будто ННР не знает, что делает. Вот Шаман честно признался, что сомневается в его аутентичности. Никаких проблем. Почему бы тебе не высказаться четко и недвусмысленно на этот счет?

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Игорь, меньше всего хочется опять начинать полемизировать.
Очень жаль, что в дискуссиях за дзогчен, мы всегда становимся оппонентами.
Давай вкратце по порядку. Я сам был на нескольких ритритах Намкая Норбу Ринпоче и почитаю и уважаю его как буддийского учителя дзогчена. Но мои коренные учителя, если подобное применимо к такому невеже как я, - Кенпо Ринпоче и Раняк Патрул Ринпоче. И безусловно я прежде всего следую их наставлениям, равно как и наставлениям Гуру Падмасамбхавы, Патрула Ринпоче, Дучжома Ринпоче или Тулку Ургена Ринпоче. И у меня тоже нет оснований полагать, что они не знают, что делают.
Игорь, в конце концов и "нёндро", и "буддизм", и "дзогчен" - это только слова, стоит ли за них так цепляться. Такой же золотой клеткой может оказаться и дзогчен, и все что угодно.
Я сам тоже не жалуюсь, грядут приезды наших учителей, центр нингма функционирует, переводим "Кунсанг ламэ шалунг" - книгу книг для всех буддистов.
Еще раз убеждаюсь, что никак нельзя объять необъятное. В конце концов, я делаю то, что мне посоветовал коренной учитель - ем, сплю и делаю нёндро. Кто со мной - милости прошу. Кого манят всеобъемлющие пространства - летите, голуби, летите.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Да, разговор, кажется, пошел в довольно сложном направлении.  :Smilie:  И ведь по сути, если разобраться, это опять пресловутый диалог о постепенности и непостепенности, о традиционности и нетрадиционности. Разрешить его мы здесь никогда не сможем и каждый все равно будет просто следовать своим учителям - тому, что они говорят... 

На мой взгляд, Будда Шакьямуни не учил никого буддизму, как некому святому учению, он лишь объяснял людям как открыть в себе знание. Делал он это в строгом соответствии с их индивидуальными способностями. Потом, после его ухода, из его слов синтезировали некую фиксированную последовательность наставлений и сделали ее обязательной. Как писал по этому поводу Лонгченпа: «Люди создали из живого и гибкого учения Будды жесткий свод правил, обязательный для всех. Но так можно лишь превратиться в служителей очередного религиозного культа...» Лично для меня эти слова значат очень многое. На мой взгляд, главная проблема, которая всегда имела и имеет место,  – недостаточное количество подлинно реализованных духовных наставников. Если внимательно почитать тибетские тексты, где говорится о том, как великие учителя прошлого помогали своим ученикам обрести реализации, то мы хорошо увидим, что традиционного в их поведении было не так уж и много или не было совсем. Каждый раз, понимая ситуацию того или иного ученика, они давали ему именно то, что было нужно в тех обстоятельствах. Они, на самом деле, не были ограничены постепенностью и традиционностью (!) Можно по-разному относится к тому, что делает ННР, но совершенно очевидно, что он старается поступать также. И именно поэтому некоторые упрекают его в отходе от традиционности, в нарушение требуемой последовательности и т.п. Но разве путь к духовным реализациям может быть последовательным? Да никогда. Разве этот путь похож на лестницу в небо? Ничего подобного. Линейно-последовательная система мышления есть только у нас в уме, и именно она создает порой непреодолимый забор для истинного знания. Я очень много читал о сострадании и бодхичитте. О том, что их необходимо развивать. Пытался практиковать. Все это, конечно, замечательно, когда слушаешь учителей и читаешь книги. Но вот на практике. Кто уже развил в себе сострадание? Где тот уровень, когда уже можно говорить о результате? Как его оценить? В школе Гелуг, например, все только и говорят о сострадании, там это самое важное учение. Но вот, много общаясь с последователями этой школы, я что-то не увидел особых достижений в этом. Раздражительность, назидательность, непримиримость к чужому мнению и т.п. бросаются в глаза, но вот отнюдь не сострадание о котором все говорят. Да и в других традициях, на самом деле, не особенно лучше с этим. Не знаю кому как, а вот мне в жизни более сострадательные люди попадались скорее в христианстве. Уж не знаю почему... И вот в какой-то момент мне вдруг стало совершенно ясно, что искусственно развить сострадание невозможно. Не приучишь себя быть сострадательным. Сострадание – следствие прямых реализаций, а не приучивания, следствие нахождения в истинном знании. Истинное сострадание – это прямое восприятие того, в каком состоянии пребывают люди, прямое восприятие 1-й Благородной Истины. Когда же мы все варимся в этом сансарном котле, наш уровень сострадания крайне ограничен и просто не может стать качественно иным (он может лишь меняться в достаточно узком диапазоне). Поэтому громкие слова о «Великом сострадании» для нас совершенно абстрактны, если, конечно, честно посмотреть на самих себя и ничего не придумывать... Надеюсь, что здесь никто не станет переиначивать мои слова и упрекать меня в отсутствии сострадания к людям  :Smilie:

----------


## Suraj

Все теоретические обсуждения хороши. НО посмотрите вокруг, СНГ и Запад! Ваджраяна там существует исключительно на вояжах Лам из Индии и Тибета. ЗАкрыть границу и всё зачахнет на корню! В Тибете и Индии всё это держится на монастырской системе, которая не приживается на Западе. Без попыток адаптации к условиям вместо "импорта революции", - это обречено на провал. В чём был успех Буддизма в Китае и Тибете? В Адаптации к менталитету местных жителей, а без этого ...
На сегодняшний день можно посчитать на пальцах одной руки таких Мастеров: ННР, ТВР, Сагьял Р., ну ешё пару Лам делают осторожные шаги на пути к "адаптации" Учения к аудитории.
Да чего там, снять "розовые очки буддиста" и посмотреть вокруг...

----------


## PampKin Head

Никто ничего не адаптировал...

Искали Учителей... Кому-то везло... Кому-то нет... Практиковали в меру сил...

Парни... Какой после этого будет для каждого из нас следующий мир?

А что не так с западным буддизмом? Взять к примеру Тензин Палмо (http://www.tenzinpalmo.com/)... так такое и среди тибетцев не часто встретишь...

http://www.firelight.com.au/cave.html

http://rebeccasreads.com/reviews/02biomem/02macv80.html

----------


## GROM

Вот ,теперь моя очередь  :Smilie: 
К Игорю:
К вопросу о традиционности и нёндро....
Меня смущают в линии ННР вот какие вещи,если говорить что нендро придумали тибетцы,то как тогда быть с доверием к терма Гуру Падмасамбхавы?Ведь терма Гуру Ринпоче,это речь Гуру Ринпоче,а там почти везде есть нендро.
Мне кажется весьма опрометчиво полагать,что Падмасамбхава заблуждался относительно того,что будет надо ученикам грядущих поколений.
Или если всё же предположить,что Падмасамбхава неправ,то как тогда выполнять гуру йогу с ним?  :Smilie: 
Ещё вопрос,есть ли у ННР терма от Падмасамбхавы?

----------


## GROM

\\\И я тебя уверяю, что если бы практика дзогчен не помогала людям, то они не продолжали бы ей заниматься. А они продолжают и чем дальше, тем радостнее. И все больше людей на вопрос "Как дела?" отвечают "Прекрасно", а не начинают жаловаться на свою жизнь и проблемы. 
\\\
Игорь,так ведь и христиане не жалуются на жизнь,вон глянешь на протестантов,алилуя да ок!Всё что они говорят о жизни,но так ли это?  :Wink:

----------


## Suraj

Позволю себе ответить вместо Игоря.
Точно известно, что парактику Нондро в том виде, как её практикуют сейчас тибетцы ввел Марпа лацзава, точно так же как лджонг ввел Атиша.
Почему некоторые иогины в "чистом видении" поличили Нондро и Лоджонг от Падмасамбхавы,- сложным вопрос. Наверное первый вопрос, который эти тертоны должны задать: "Что ж ты раньше молчал?"
Горазцо более интересный вопрос:" откуда появились терма Калачара и других "поздних" tantr в виде терма, приписываемых Падмасамхаве?" Во времена Падмасамхавы этих циклов ещё не было среди людей!
Если эти термы были получены в "чистом видении", то ок, контакты с махасиддхами,- "вне времени и пространства", а вот терма земли и воды...
С другой стороны находили полоски жёлтой ткани с несколькими словами (URL тех времён). Это могло "поключать" к файлу, который был уже "обновлён"  после закоронения URL :-))))

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Саша, дело-то в том, что если мы критикуем учеников за то, что они следуют наставлениям своего учителя, пусть даже эти наставления не совпадают с наставлениями наших учителей и даже прямо им противоречат, то фактически мы утверждаем, что этот учитель неправильно учит. Если мы его не считаем подлинным учителем, то особой проблемы нет. Но если мы считаем кого-то настоящим учителем, а тем более получали от него учения ваджраяны, то нам нужно быть поаккуратнее, даже если мы сами не следуем его наставлениям.

Если учитель не требует делать простирания, то нельзя критиковать ученика за то. что он их не делает. А вот если ученик получает от того, кого считает своим учителем, наставление делать простирания, но не делает под предлогом того, что он-де практик дзогчен и ему простирания не нужны, значит этот ученик дурак.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Фил, отличные вопросы. Наверное, даже стоило бы открыть новый тред.

Неправильно говорить, что нёндро придумали тибетцы, я такое мог сказать только по большой запарке, а от ННР тоже не слышал. Речь шла о том, что стотысячные нёндро впервые появились в Тибете, а не в Индии. Если мои сведения верны, то первым их начал давать кто-то из известных лам Кагью веке в двенадцатом (кагьюпинцы должны знать лучше), у которого было слишком много желающих учиться. На каких основаниях он это сделал, мне неизвестно. Возможно, он получил наставления в чистом видении от дакинь или от кого-то из учителей, но это уже не так важно. Это стало популярной формой практики.

Сами же нёндро существовали и раньше. Во всех известных мне циклах дзогчен есть свои нёндро (в том числе в цикле Лонгсал ННР). Но чаще они непохожи на традиционные, иногда очень сильно непохожи (например рушены - нёндро дзогчен-упадеши). И принципы их выполнения также отличаются.

Далее. Когда Гуру Падмасамбхава сокрывал терма, это вообще говоря не значит, что это были сформулированные словесно учения, но он наделял своих учеников способностью раскрыть в нужный момент те учения, которые максимально будут соответствовать времени открытия. Естественно, что эти учения будут выражены в той форме и в тех словах, которые понятны людям времени открытия терма, а не людям восьмого века. Тексты на тибетском языке - это вторичные формы терма. Первичны символические письмена дакини. 

Я не могу утверждать, поскольку не настолько хорошо знаю тибетский, но предполагаю, что даже лингвистически терма Гуру Ринпоче, открытые в одиннадцатом веке и открытые в двадцатом веке, написаны совершенно по-разному. Мы ведь даже не знаем, на каком языке Падмасамбхава учил своих учеников.

По ходу дела вопрос Аркадию. Я не заметил в каталоге Ньинтиг Яжи никаких упоминаний традиционных, в т.ч. стотысячных, нёндро. Я проморгал или так и есть?

Возвращаясь к терма Гуру Ринпоче. Считать, что у него в уме были уже сформулированные учения, это значит приписывать текстам независимое существование. Примеров масса. Считается, что учение той или иной тантры существует безначально. Но если мы возьмем например Хеваджра-тантру, то там говорится о буддийских школах, которые сформировались к середине первого тысячелетия нашей эры. В тантрах также упоминаются разные персонажи индуистского пантеона, в том числе имеющие довольно позднее происхождение. Все это свидетельствует о том, что текст тантры совсем не изначален, но соответствует конкретным историческим условиям времени своего проявления. Вдобавок, тантры проявляются на языке того, кто их открыл. Тибетцы не открывают тантры или терма на санскрите. Вот еще пример. Тантры дзогчен "Царь Всетворящий" и "Самовозникающее мгновенное присутствие" проповедовались в бесконечно далекие времена другими буддами. Однако в текстах этих тантр упоминается Будда Шакьямуни. Но это не пророчества, поскольку Будда Шакьямуни замыкает список будд. Следовательно тексты тантр какими мы их знаем возникли уже после Будды. Точно так же и с терма. Среди учений Гуру Ринпоче могло не быть ни единого упоминания о стотысячных нёндро, но форма выражения этих учений спустя несколько веков могла быть именно такой.

Глупо говорить, что Падмасамбхава заблуждался. Но природа учителя подобна зеркалу, потенциальность которого отражает не что иное, как состояние ученика. И для одних учеников это состояние проявляется как стотысячные нёндро, для других - как рушены дзогчен-упадеши, а для третьих как лай собак в монастыре Дзогчен. Говорят же, что на самом деле за все время будда Шакьямуни не произнес ни слова. Так почему же мы думаем, что просветленная Речь Гуру Ринпоче - это слова книжек?

О терма ННР. Да, среди учений цикла Лонгсал, есть учения, полученные от Падмасамбхавы - Махагуру из Оддияны. Это текст "Открытие врат Ати" из второго тома учений.

Фил, надеюсь я ответил?

PS. Оказалось, что дополнил Сураджа  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

В цикле Лонгчен Ньингтиг Джигме Лингпа говорит: «Начиная практиковать нгондро, вы начинаете практиковать дзогчен...» Таким образом, все, как и всегда, зависит от нашего понимания и вхождения в соответствующее знание. Причем в собственных комментариях на Лонгчен Ньингтиг Джигме Лингпа подчеркивает, что количество начитываний в нгондро не играет столь существенного значения. Гораздо важнее правильное и осознанное их выполнение. Он говорит, что нгондро можно выполнять на уровне сутры, тантры и дзогчена. Таким образом, все зависит от нас и наших возможностей...

Игорь, там действительно нет стотысячных нгондро. Мне попадались даже весьма скептические высказывания Лонгченпы по этому поводу. Особенно о количестве начитываний  :Smilie:  Потом еще специально посмотрю, но это здесь уже оффтопик...

----------


## GROM

Игорь, там ещё про счастливых людей было)))

----------


## Банзай

Когда кто-то говорит, что надо сделать нёндро, да еще и четыре раза, поскольку мы живем в кали-югу, вряд ли это нас обрадует. Другое дело - "все изначально чисто", "наш ум - самосовершенный будда", "расслабься в безусильном присутствии". 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Да, приходилось замечать, как неофиты легко присваивают Учению те или иные титулы и особенности.
И не убедишь ведь ..
Если струну натянуть сильно - она порвется,
Если натянуть слабо - не будет звучать (с)
.
Более того, такой подход - это неуважение к нетибетским традициям, где также все по-своему. А Нубчен Сангье Еше, например, ставил постепенный подход Камалашилы (накопление заслуг, очищение препятствий) ниже, чем непостепенный подход китайских учителей чань. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Спасибо, теперь многое становится понятнее ..
Справедливости ради стоит отметить, что ни один из известных чаньских мастеров не превозносил школу за счет "варваров" в частности, с чего бы это?

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Фил:


> Игорь, там ещё про счастливых людей было)))


Ну а если человек счастлив, это же классно! Лучше уж радостные христиане, чем буддисты с кислыми мордами  :Smilie: 

Аркадий:


> Причем в собственных комментариях на Лонгчен Ньингтиг Джигме Лингпа подчеркивает, что количество начитываний в нгондро не играет столь существенного значения. Гораздо важнее правильное и осознанное их выполнение.


Что полностью соответствует принципам нёндро других дзогченовских циклов. Подозреваю, что он еще объясняет и знаки реализации практик нёндро.

Банзай:


> ни один из известных чаньских мастеров не превозносил школу за счет "варваров"


Ну а зачем, если в родной Поднебесной всегда хватало объектов для сравнения  :Smilie:

----------


## Банзай

На Тибетчине недостаток объектов сравнения?
Или римпоче имеет на одну звезду на плечах больше, чем мастер?

----------


## Алексей Заречный

Порой матушка-лень, в вопросах нёндро играет первую роль, когда в умах практикующих выдает себя за матушку-дхармакаю.. А умозрительные представления о самосовершенстве подменяют живое просветленное устремление. Это огорчает.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Банзай, Вы куда-то не в ту степь клоните  :Smilie:  В восьмом-девятом веках в Тибете буддизм был относительной новинкой, а потому сравнивать можно было только китайский и индийский. С Китаем воевали, а Индия была за Гималаями. Вот и повод для сравнения. А потом все сравнения стали сугубо внутренними разборками. :Smilie: 

Кстати, сейчас в Китае сравнения тибетского буддизма и китайского очень даже популярны. Очень и очень многие китайцы (как на континенте, так и тайваньцы с сингапурцами) все больше интересуются тибетским буддизмом. Обнаруживаются китайские ветви тибетских школ, а цигунисты вовсю изучают тантрические тексты. А у на днях ушедшего кхенпо Джигме Пунцога из Сычуани были тысячи китайских учеников, в том числе принявших монашество в нингма.

PS. Думаю, что во времена Нубчена (IX век) титул "ринпоче" был еще не в ходу  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Банзай

Да в ту, в ту, Игорь, после этого рэда мне становится понятным то, порой, не прикрытое высокомерие, с которым "тибетцы" относятся к дзэнкам.
Поучают, обличают, доказывают.
Вот Анатолий недавственно порезвился, читали верно?

А то, что в Китае популярен тибетский буддизм очень хорошо.
Меня это откровенно радует, чем быстрее этот древний и мудрый народ вернется к истинным ценностям, тем быстрее восстановят и собственную школу.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> после этого рэда мне становится понятным то, порой, не прикрытое высокомерие, с которым "тибетцы" относятся к дзэнкам.


Ну это Вы только на одной стороне побывали. А я слушал излияния некоторых дзэнков по поводу тибетского буддизма. При этом Вон-мён сыним просто и скромно сказал, что не понимает этой практики, а вот другие особо себя не сдерживали. Ну а некий известный буддийский проповедник из Японии и дзэнцев и тибетцев охально огуял  :Smilie: 

Так что все это проблемы гордыни, неведения и ложного самоотождествления, а к учению это не относится.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Банзай

Как интересно .. везет мне по жизни, однако, вот сколько слышал да общался (не так много, верно) а все по одной стороне хожу .. а кто же этот японский проповедник?
Gussho Вон Мен сыниму ..

----------


## Борис

Да тот самый, не к ночи будь помянут... "Наму-мёхо-рэнге-кё!" "Все сутры запретить, кроме Лотосовой! Никаких медитаций, только экзальтированные пляски под мантру!" (эти принципы, впрочем, еще их отец-основатель веке в 12-м или 13-м заложил)

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Банзай

Так и думал ..
Игорь, если Борис прав, скажите на милость, какое отношение этот человек (Тэрасава) имеет к дзэн?

----------


## Борис

Никакого. Тимур, Игорь же сказал: "Ну а некий известный буддийский проповедник из Японии *и дзэнцев и тибетцев охально огуял* "

Потом, я ведь и у дзэнков, бывало, настолько примитивные вещи читал о других школах, особливо - не распространенных на Дальнем Востоке (правда, надо сказать, не злобно в таких случаях пишется!)... 
Болезнь это общая. И к Дхарме, думаю, действительно отношения не имеет.

Прости, что снова влезаю.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Omma

Мне говорили,что незадолго до китайской оккупации в Тибете была своего рода гражданская война между приверженцами разных школ.Правда ли это?

----------


## Huandi

Есть такая болезнь - дриштипаринамит (от воззрения, которое  считает себя самым высшим. одна из клеш).

----------


## Банзай

Тормознул, извините.
Борь, а у кого из мастеров ты читал пренебрежительные слова о тибетских школах?
Правда интересно, разве нам стоит прятать это?

----------


## Алексей Заречный

Ох ребята.. может хватит друг на друга гнать? А то щас открою тред "Дзэн и Прасангика".. :-))

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Тимур, настоящие учителя никогда и ни о ком пренебрежительно не отзываются. Они могут критиковать школу или личность, но их критика аргументирована и в ней нет негативных эмоций. Почитайте например, как Сончоль-сыним критикует учение дзэнского наставника Чинуля. И если кто-то подвергается критике, то это опять же не повод кричать "наших бьют!". Как советовал действовать в таких случая Будда, нужно спокойно объяснить, если кто-то неправ, как обстоят дела на самом деле. А для этого сперва нужно выяснить, нет ли под этой критикой оснований.

Величайшие тибетские учителя, какие скажем как ЕСДЛ показывают пример уважения ко всем традициям, в том числе чань. Вот слова Целе Нацог Рандрола ("Светоч Махамудры"):*В целом, у множества колесниц и философских школ есть бесчисленные способы принятия воззрения, и у каждой из них есть подлинная, прочная основа. Поскольку все колесницы - это проявление всеохватной деятельности победоносных, я не стану описывать их такими словами, как "чистое" и "нечистое", "хорошее" и "плохое", но буду лишь радоваться им всем.*

ННР всегда говорит, что из всех учений сутр высшим является чаньское учение о мгновенном просветлении. 

А обычные люди часто говорят то, чего не понимают, так стоит ли придавать этому значение?

PS. Игорь (Хуаньди), с возвращением!  :Smilie: 

PPS. К сожалению в ближайшее время сам я по технически причинам вряд ли смогу активно участвовать в дискуссиях на Форуме. Поэтому если что, то все вопросы по мэйлу rangdrol@mail.ru

----------


## Борис

Тимур, не то что пренебрежительно - примитивно и неверно. то же и о Тхераваде. И у некоторых "тибетцев" о чань и тхераваде. И, соответственно, тхеравадисты о Махаяне вообще. Впрочем, тема _"Тхераяна-Махавада"_ уже всех задолбала, она ругательная, не хочу ее продолжать. Как и другие темы из той же серии. Так что лучше дальше разборок не устраивать.

А цитаты, о которых ты спрашивал, могу дать - токмо попозже. И, наверное, мылом.

----------


## Huandi

*Игорь Берхин*

Да, привет! И всем сотальным! Я никуда не уходил и ниоткуда не возвращался  :Smilie: . Все произошло только по четане местной модераторской сангхи  :Smilie: .

----------


## Банзай

Боря, буду признателен.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Игорь Берхин_ 
> *Саша, дело-то в том, что если мы критикуем учеников за то, что они следуют наставлениям своего учителя, пусть даже эти наставления не совпадают с наставлениями наших учителей и даже прямо им противоречат, то фактически мы утверждаем, что этот учитель неправильно учит. Если мы его не считаем подлинным учителем, то особой проблемы нет. Но если мы считаем кого-то настоящим учителем, а тем более получали от него учения ваджраяны, то нам нужно быть поаккуратнее, даже если мы сами не следуем его наставлениям.
> 
> Если учитель не требует делать простирания, то нельзя критиковать ученика за то. что он их не делает. А вот если ученик получает от того, кого считает своим учителем, наставление делать простирания, но не делает под предлогом того, что он-де практик дзогчен и ему простирания не нужны, значит этот ученик дурак.*


Да, Игорь, тут я полностью с тобой согласен. И мой некоторый протест направлен только на то, чтобы это было взаимно. Т.е. мы понимаем, что "Dzogchen Primer" - это не чья-то блажь, а вполне целенаправленный проект, вдохновленный самим Чоки Нима Ринпоче. Большинство современных учителей дзогчена подчеркивают необходимость выполнения предварительных практик. Более того, многие из них делают нёндро на протяжении всей жизни. Например, Дилго Кенце Ринпоче делал даже несколько нёндро - Лончен нинтиг, Чецун нинтиг и Кунсанг туктиг. Об этом пишет Дзонсар Кенце Ринпоче в упомянутой книге. Недаром ведь говорится, что предварительные практики глубже основных. Посему давайте относиться к точке зрения возвышенных учителей с должным вниманием и уважением и не считать нёндро тибетским культурным артефактом.
Теперь - по поводу счастливых людей. Гуру Падмасамбхава сказал: "Те, кто верят, что эта жизнь прекрасна, и следующая будет столь же прекрасна, просто помрут, все еще собираясь практиковать Дхарму." А Кампа Лунпа все время плакал, закрыв лицо, поскольку был целиком поглощен мыслями о несчастных существах, мучающихся в сансаре. Так что в сансаре радоваться особенно нечему - никто не знает, что наступит раньше - новое утро или новая жизнь.
Вспоминается один эпизод из книги Оле Нидала "Верхом на тигре", где он рассказывает, как в один из американских буддийских центров на Западном побережье приехал один лама от Калу Ринпоче и стал учить, приводя в пример известную историю про Асангу и собаку с червями. В результате, чего загорелые любители серфинга с калифорнийских пляжей разочаровано ретировались. Не хотят люди слышать об изъянах сансары. Но каков смысл в подобных буддистах-кайфоловах?
В заключение, в соответствии с тибетской традицией, принято рассказывать байки, дабы не перегружать читателя. Поэтому я тоже приведу фрагмент из книги Цокни Ринпоче "Беззаботное достоинство": 

Некоторые духовные учителя нашего времени на самом деле считают, что они просветленные. Конечно, есть такие, которые только могут притворяться просветленными, вести себя так, будто они просветленные, хотя внутри они знают, что таковыми не являются. Но я имею в виду людей, которые на самом деле убедили себя, что они будды, полностью просветленные. Они действительно в это верят. Они представляют просветление, как что-то очень мелкое. В буддийском понимании это не считается просветлением. Возможно, это какой-то вид просветления, но не в буддийском варианте.
Слово «просветление», конечно, не буддийское: это английское слово, используемое на западе. По-тибетски просветление – это санге, что также значит и будда. Оно означает «полностью очищенный от всех омрачений». Пожалуйста, ясно понимайте этот момент и не путайте просветление ни с чем другим.
(За окном залаяла собака) – Собака сказала, что была просветленной! (смеется).
(Собака снова залаяла) – Кто знает? Может, собака думает, что она просветленная. Может быть, это переродился тот, кто думал, что он просветленный! (смеется).

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Пэма Бэнза_ 
> *
> 
> Вспоминается один эпизод из книги Оле Нидала "Верхом на тигре", где он рассказывает, как в один из американских буддийских центров на Западном побережье приехал один лама от Калу Ринпоче и стал учить, приводя в пример известную историю про Асангу и собаку с червями. В результате, чего загорелые любители серфинга с калифорнийских пляжей разочаровано ретировались. Не хотят люди слышать об изъянах сансары. *


Вот ещё раз и понимаешь, что значит адекватный [тот, который учит, зная умы слушающих] Учитель... Как бы, Будда Шакьямуни рекомендовал так поступать Шарипутре  в одной из сутр...

Учитель должен быть искусен в методах, которыми он даёт знать об изъянах Сансары... И многие учителя прошлого это весьма эффектно демонстрировали... Чего так упирать на _устную передачу_ ? Шакьямуни демонстрировал родственнику небеса и ады, Марпа принуждал фактически шантажём Миларепу строить башни и т. д.

Кланяюсь ННР как реальному Мастеру и искусных средств!!! Такой заманухи со времён Трунгпы ещё не было!!!




> *Но каков смысл в подобных буддистах-кайфоловах?*


Сегодня *кайфолов*, а завтра - практик...  Или не было таких примеров?

P.S. _Какая карма - такая и Дхарма..._

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

//Но каков смысл в подобных буддистах-кайфоловах? //

Да действительно! Какой в них смысл? Собаке-собачья смерть!
Какие неправильные люди, видали? Не хотят слушать наше правильное учение?!

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Samadhi Undercover_ 
> *//Но каков смысл в подобных буддистах-кайфоловах? //
> 
> Да действительно! Какой в них смысл? Собаке-собачья смерть!
> Какие неправильные люди, видали? Не хотят слушать наше правильное учение?!*


Сэм, не надо передергивать. Может быть, я не совсем точно выразился. Надо было так. Никак не хотят буддисты-кайфоловы слушать об изъянах сансары.
Атиша сказал:

Лучший учитель — тот, кто резко указывает на твои недостатки.
Лучшие наставления — те, что прямо бьют по ним. 

Можно ли быть подлинным буддистом, не желая и слышать о страданиях сансары, никогда не размышляя о них и не прочувствовав их всем сердцем? Я думаю, что нет. Приведу цитату из "Кунсанг ламэ шалунг":

Итак, в каком бы из шести миров сансары ты ни родился, в них всё по природе — страдание, всё только умножает страдание, всё есть орудие страдания и ничто иное. Они подобны огненной яме, стране кровожадных людоедок, океанской бездне, острым лезвиям или отхожему месту, в которых нет ни крупицы счастья. 
В сутре Дрэнпа ньершаг говорится:

Существа ада мучаются адским пламенем,
Преты мучаются голодом и жаждой,
Животные мучаются, пожирая друг друга,
Люди мучаются из-за краткости жизни,
Асуры мучаются из-за распрей и битв,
Боги мучаются из-за беспечности. 
В сансаре никогда не бывало ни капли счастья. 

Будда Майтрея  сказал:

Как не бывает благоухания в нужнике,
Так не бывает счастья у пяти видов существ.

Великий Орген Ринпоче сказал:

Говорят, что «в сансаре никогда не бывало ни капли счастья», но даже если бы такая капля была, в ней содержалось бы страдание перемены. 

Ты должен размышлять над этими наставлениями. Тебе нужно все обдумать и понять, что в этой сансаре, от вершины вселенной и до глубин ада, где бы ты ни родился, ты не найдешь ни малейшей возможности наслаждаться счастьем и безмятежностью. Сансара бессмыслена. Поэтому нужно, чтобы ты всем сердцем ощутил к ней сильное чувство отвращения, какое возникает у больного желтухой при виде жирной еды. Не удовлетворяйся просто тем, что слышал кое-что о страданиях сансары и имеешь о них умственное представление. Необходимо со всей искренностью мысленно принимать их на себя и по-настоящему прочувствовать эти мучения, чтобы твердо в них убедиться. Если у тебя есть твердая уверенность в существовании этих страданий, ты будешь избегать неблагих поступков и с естественной радостью совершать благие дела.

----------


## PampKin Head

Пема... К чему всё это было сказано?

Если мастер не может "зацепить" живое существо, то о чём это говорит? В Лам Римах чётко прописаны качества Учителя... И одно из них - учить людей сообразно их уровню...

Будда Шакьямуни, к примеру, своего кузена сначала апсарами и небесами соблазнил, чтобы он не ушёл из Сангхи... Типа, вот куда попадает "правильный" практик... А потом и "страдания Сансары" пошли... Таков _индивидуальный_  подход...

При таком "подходе к делу" и "товар" получался "штучный"...

А остальное - "издержки массового производства"...

 :Wink:  

P.S. 
Не стоит так рефлексировать по поводу подходов "братьев и сестёр" к практике Дхармы... Каждый проходит свой Путь...

"Кто рождён для жизни вечной , кто - для радости беспечной"

----------


## Huandi

Дукха Сансары - гораздо более тонкая штука, чем мирские и адские страдания. У того же "кузена Шакьямуни" не столько "дальше пошли страдания", сколько он понял всю дукхичность даже таких крутых радостей.

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Huandi_ 
> *Дукха Сансары - гораздо более тонкая штука, чем мирские и адские страдания. У того же "кузена Шакьямуни" не столько "дальше пошли страдания", сколько он понял всю дукхичность даже таких крутых радостей.*


Поймёшь, когда тебя *физически* берут в ады на экскурсию!!! 

Архатом стал, однако...

----------


## Huandi

Тут дело принципиальное - решить что такое дукха. Одно дело, если это только банальные страдания (пусть хоть и круче "Восставших из ада"), и Дхарма средство избавления от них (так думают очень многие). И совсем другое - если дукха это феноменальное бытие вообще, как результат омраченности (а всякие "ады" лишь одно из следствий).

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

2Пэма

//Никак не хотят буддисты-кайфоловы слушать об изъянах сансары.//

Стоп, а может они этим хотят насолить нам, правильным бодхисаттвам?

Нет, ну серьезно, Пэма, ты же не считаешь, что благородная дхарма будды может не относиться к чьей то жизни? Если кому-то говорят об обстоятельствах _его_ жизни, ему интересно и он будет слушать. А если вот какие-то истории древности из книжек пересказывать, то не факт. Любителям экзотики и религии воможно да. Но освобождение от страданий и интерес к религии это не очень пересекающиеся вещи.

----------


## GROM

Однажды на встрече с Минлинг Кхенченом Ринпоче,один мой знакомый пытался обговорить возможности получения учений Нинтиг Ябши,на что Ринпоче заметил,что бывает так,что люди с виду могут казаться очень хорошо разбирающимися в учениии дзогчен,но после смерти попадают в ад.
Вот так вот ещё бывает ....

----------


## PampKin Head

Немногие родятся людьми... 

Обычно, почти все - к претам, животным и кромешникам...

----------


## Алексей Заречный

Пампкину.

В сущности, Человеческое измерение это некий перевалочный пункт между верхними и нижними мирами. В большинстве своём, многие люди в прошлой жизни были животными, чем объясняется их невежество и примитивные повадки на фоне жизненного везения (дуракам везёт). Такие животные действительно могут считать что  им повезло с рождением, и их будущее в принципе предопределено - либо они и далее будут людьми, либо снова вниз. Но есть и другие, это бывшие боги и падшие асуры, в основном представители творческих профессий и технических наук, уж таков у них склад ума. Поэтому некоторые из них даже ненавидят этот мир, считая его тупым и примитивным. Их будущее также прогнозируемо - либо обратно в нижние асура-локи, либо в ад. Так что вероятность рождения человеком действительно может составлять вероятность попадания океанской черепахи в обруч на его поверхности. И для кого-то это действительно везение. Бывшему животному повезло, что он вошёл не в чрево собаки, а в чрево женщины, ведь их друг от друга может отделять всего несколько десятков метров. Бывшему асуру повезло, что он пал не в адские миры, а в чрево человеческой самки, так как яды гордости и ревности также могут присутствовать при совокуплении людей. Бывшему богу повезло родиться человеком, так как это место, где можно существовать и после исчерпанния благой кармы богов, которая по нашем меркам может оказаться целым собранием заслуг. Так что при падении с верхних лок, вам очень повезёт, если вы сумеете влететь в человеческое чрево, ведь могло быть и хуже.. Хотя сами понимаете о каком везении можно говорить, если многое подчиняется карме.  :Wink:

----------


## Борис

*Сэм*, а правильный ли подход - давать учение всем подряд кайфоловам, лишь бы "зацепить" уловкой ЖС? Не лучше ли дать им самим подумать, нужно ли им Учение об Освобождении?

Хотя, конечно, однообразие в подходах, ПМСМ, тоже не дело.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

2Борис

Вы считаете, что Будда, дав 84тысячи учений для _всех_типов_людей, не создал учения, которое бы освобождало от неведения и страданий "кайфоловов"?

----------


## Алексей Заречный

Не стоит, Пэма,  так уничижать "кайфоловов", ведь их мотивация есть ничто иное как отражение свойства сансары - дукхи. Если разобраться, то переживание удовольствий есть ни что иное как способ избавиться от страданий сансары, поэтому мне кажется, что те кто ищет приятных переживаний в практике, ищут их именно потому что на своей шкуре испытали что такое дукха. Более того, одно дело если ты практик хинаяны и можешь позволить себе полностью отвратить ум от этого мира, но если ты практик махаяны, то перерождаться в сансаре тебе всё же придётся согласно обету бодхисатты, и каждый бы хотел, чтобы это перерождение было максимально приятным, ну или минимально напрягающим. Разве не так?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

//Если разобраться, то переживание удовольствий есть ни что иное как способ избавиться от страданий сансары,//

согласен с Алексеем. Другое дело, что их понимание как от них избавиться - ложно и не приведет к желаемым результатам. Вот собственно и пример места искусного применения буддийской дхармы

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

А вот мне «проблема кайфоловства» совсем не кажется такой уж ясной и однозначной. Конечно, Пэма привел хорошие цитаты, но мне кажется, что существует большая разница между глубоким пониманием Первой Истины Святого (дукха) и бесконечнодлящимся унынием от изъянов сансары. Некоторые дукхафилы так увлекаются своей игрой в мученичество, что вообще перестают испытывать нормальные человеческие радости. Мне приходилось встречать таковых. Очень печальное, надо сказать, зрелище. Последовательно приучая себя к мысли о том, что в сансаре все плохо, можно действительно превратиться в унылое и чрезвычайно ограниченное существо не способное к нормальной жизни в современном обществе. И в этом нет ничего хорошего. Это, на мой взгляд, не отречение, а полное извращение сущности Дхармы. Высшие буддийские учения говорят нам о том, каким образом можно объединять все обстоятельства нашей повседневной жизни с практикой. И такой поход действительно дает силы, помогает жить и испытывать радость вместо непрерывного тяжкого уныния. Что же, скажите на милость, плохого в том, чтобы всегда оставаться в счастливом состоянии ума? Посмотрите на учителей, они как раз и демонстрируют пример такого поведения: безмерного добросердечия, безмерного сострадания, безмерной радости и любви. Или нам всем нужно только плакать, приучая себя к мысли о том, что в сансаре нет ни капли счастья? Нет уж, такие методы нам ни к чему, здесь и так хватает проблем. Не стоит сознательно создавать себе здесь подобие ада с помощью аналитических медитаций. Это сумасшествие, а не мудрость...

----------


## Huandi

Согласен с Аркадием. Нет такой благоприятной дхармы, как "отвращение к сансаре". Цель практик "отвращения" - ослабление страстных желаний и попытка развить чанду (желание освобождения). Но само-по-себе "отращение к Сансаре" ценности не представляет.

----------


## GROM

Аркадий,позволю себе не согласиться с вами.
Миларепа уж точно был ограниченным существом неспсобным к жизни в современном обществе.Да и не он один.
Общество само по себе уже есть очень ограниченное скопище народа с извращёнными взглядами.Если вы хотите достичь пробуждения,то надо заботиться не о гармоничном существовании в ограниченном обществе,а о  развитии отречения.Если этого нет, то практики тоже нет.Как ты себя не убеждай.
В сансаре действительно нет ни капли счастья,вы видимо уже это не раз слышали.Просто пока ещё для нас это не стало личным переживанием.Частенько кажется что тут есть что то чему можно радоваться, но в конечном итоге плод всех сансарных радостей это вновь страдание,при этом по очень не выгодному "курсу"обмена этих радостей на страдания.
Да  и не очень то порадуешься жизни когда у  тебя всё хорошо,а в этот момент кому то почку отрезают или колят болеутоляющие препараты.
Наш ум постоянно стремиться к отчуждению от чужих страданий,выдумывая для этого самые хитрые концепции.
И некотрые "кайфоловы"так увлекаются своей игрой в ригпа,что перестают видеть в чём корень их страдания.Если забывать о ущербности сансары,цель практики изменится.

А психи, так они были есть и будут.Аналитическая медитация тут не причём.

----------


## Шаман

Нет ничего хорошего в том, чтобы оставаться в счастливом состоянии ума, если это состояние является обусловленным, и, таким образом, не является состоянием всецело просветлённого существа.
К тому же "счастливое" состояние является причиной для потери бдительности по отношению к марам, и причиной ослабления ясности по поводу сансарного омрачённого бытия.

2 Хуанди. Конечно же, само по себе отвращение от сансары ценности не представляет. Но в сансаре вообще ничего нет, что обладало бы самоценностью.

----------


## Huandi

В Сансаре есть счастье. Об этом даже пишут в сутрах - для домохозяина счастье это то-то и то-то (жена, дети хорошие, крутые тачки и т.п.). Только даже такая сукха это дукха а абсолютном смысле. Обычные мирские радости не становятся меньшими радостями от того, что в абсолютном смысле они дукха. Считать радость, пусть и мирскую, не-радостью, это явная моха и авидья.

----------


## Алексей Заречный

Я смотрю все уже позабыли, что сансара и нирвана недвойственны.. ай да тантристы  :Embarrassment:  
Сансара это прежде всего состояние ума, равно как и нирвана. Другое дело, что если принимать что духка==анитья, тогда да, тогда всё дукха, потому как состояния ума обусловлены вторичными причинами и протекают во времени.

----------


## Алексей Заречный

> Нет ничего хорошего в том, чтобы оставаться в счастливом состоянии ума, если это состояние является обусловленным, и, таким образом, не является состоянием всецело просветлённого существа.


Шаман, знаете, это в корне неверно. Может быть вы хотели сказать, что нет ничего хорошого в том , чтобы *намеренно стараться* пребывать в счастливом состоянии ума? Тогда это действительно так. Потому как просто оставаться в счастливом состоянии ума, совершенно естественно и не стоит порицания.

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Huandi_ 
> *В Сансаре есть счастье.*


 Правильнее было бы сказать "бывает"  :Smilie: 
Потому что в сансаре нет ничего, что обладало бы постоянством. В моменты счастья человек чаще всего забывает об этом, и бессознательно старается убрать от себя мысле о страданиях.
Так, мысли о болезни, старости и смерти чаще всего людей не занимают до той поры, пока они вплотную с этим не сталкиваются (исключая людей определённых профессий).
Поэтому если состояние счастья не использовать именно для практики, для того, чтобы избежать новых сансарных страданий, то оно не будет представлять из себя ценность, т.к. существо потом опять начнёт испытывать страдания.
Поэтому настоящее счастье - это возможность пребывать в состоянии покоя и равностности.

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Алексей Заречный_ 
> *Шаман, знаете, это в корне неверно. Может быть вы хотели сказать, что нет ничего хорошого в том , чтобы намеренно стараться пребывать в счастливом состоянии ума? Тогда это действительно так. Потому как просто оставаться в счастливом состоянии ума, совершенно естественно и не стоит порицания.*


Да, действительно, когда я прочтиал то, что у меня получилось при попытке выразить свою мысль, то получилась, действительно, откровенная глупость.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Если же сущетсво испытывает счастье, то, конечно, нет причины для избегания этого состояния. Однако же всегда нужно помнить, что всё хорошее когда-нибудь кончается.

----------


## Huandi

// Сансара это прежде всего состояние ума, равно как и нирвана //

Скорее разные аспекты сознания (джняна).

----------


## Huandi

> Потому что в сансаре нет ничего, что обладало бы постоянством. В моменты счастья человек чаще всего забывает об этом, и бессознательно старается убрать от себя мысле о страданиях.


Да, конечно все так. Мне вот нравятся даосы с их умением естественно пребывать в  переменчивом Дао  :Smilie: . Существенно иная позиция, в сравнении с индийцами.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Гром, я лишь написал о другой крайности, свидетелем которой я был очень и очень часто. Ее противоположенность – беспечное кайфоловство. И это именно крайности. Я останусь при своем мнении, которое возникло не просто так, а явилось результатом вполне конкретного личного опыта. Восприятие чужих страданий и развитие безмерного сострадания – это не тяжкое уныние от изъянов сансары, а глубокое понимание Первой Истины Святого, которая, кстати говоря, называется так именно потому, что открывается во всей своей полноте лишь для существ Арья. Что касается «ограниченного общества», то я бы не стал так уж сильно отделять себя от него. Мы его часть, хотим мы этого или нет. Мне частенько приходилось слышать от «АУМовцев», что мол кто мы - «великие практики» -, а кто они - «обычный человеческий сброд, скопище». И они тоже очень активно практиковали отречение, до одури, надо сказать, практиковали. Результат мы знаем. Поэтому очень часто все эти слова о страданиях сансары, доведенные до абсурда, являются самым банальным лицемерием. Можно конечно, брать пример с «плачущих бодхисаттв», но это уж, как говорится, каждому свое. И не у всех такая карма, как у Миларепы, что ж тут поделаешь. Он поэтому и родился в другое время и в других условиях. Нужно уметь использовать на своем пути любые обстоятельства, поэтому высшие буддийские учения и говорят нам больше об ИНТЕГРАЦИИ, а не об отречении... Многие только и делают, что рассуждают о страданиях сансары, а на самом деле всем своим сердцем жаждут хоть крупицы обычного человеческого счастья, которого им очень не хватает в жизни. Очень жаль, что некоторые буддисты ведут себя как зомби, неустанно приучая себя к мысли о том, что здесь все плохо и переставая испытывать от этого радость и счастье. Это не реализация Первой Истины Святого, а реализация собственных комплексов и собственной ущербности...

----------


## GROM

О да!ИНТЕГРАЦИЯ!Это слово в последнее время занимает умы не только всё большего количества практиков,но и политиков :Smilie: 
Но что такое интеграция?Каков смысл этого слова и этого занятия?Что и с чем мы собираемся интегрировать????
Разве тут есть,что то что можно ещё раз синтегрировать?
Или при успешном развитии практики,разве можно как то избежать интеграции?
 :Smilie: 
Интеграция - модное слово,используемое в модных тусовках.
Лицемерие,что это?
Я так понимаю,что этого когда косють под выскопродвинутых практиков.
Зомби.....хм...Пришёл Падмасамбхава в Тибет,утвердил учение и все как зомби начали мантры там читать,простираться....со стороны посмотришь,жуть!Зомби зомбями!
Хотя есть ещё пример,глянешь на некотрых практиков,со слов они вроде как все в изначальном совершенстве,а в жинзни ну всё им мало!И денег мало и  имущества.И интегрируют они свою жизнь с мирскими дхармами с утра до вечера. :Smilie: 
И очень устают в итоге от состояния вне усилий,поэтому приходиться ехать на моря и пляжи отдыхать.
Реализация комплексов и ущербности....тут все одинаковы,только у некотрых ущербных заслуги оказалось на сегодня чуть побольше,вот  они и кажутся не такими ущербными.

----------


## Шаман

Пэма, по-моему, очень показательный пример привёл, с американцами.
Ну не хотят они слышать о человеческих страданиях. И даже 11-е сентября их ничему не научило, так, чуть вздрогнули, и чуть погодя попёрлись в Ирак...

Я вот ещё подумал о чём. Существо, которое само испытывает страдания или же способно сострадать другим людям, лучше чувствует и осознаёт состояние счастья. Быть в состоянии счастья и оставаться способным к состраданию, а так же оставаться способным не быть привязанным к состоянию счастья - это тоже определённого рода способности, которые трудно обрести просто так.
Без пяматования о непостоянстве и без сострадания к другим живым существам счастье - только одно из состояний сансарного бытия.

----------


## GROM

О ограниченном обществе:да,совершенно верно,мы часть его,но мы понимаем(надеюсь)что мы ограничены,и этим не довольны.А  обычные непрактикующие люди  не понимают факта своей ограниченности,более того при этом они прапагандируют ограниченность как средство от страданий(типа не грузись, не изучай,забей,всё будет хорошо и т.п.)
Я думаю,что это не так уж сильно отделяет нас от опсчества? :Wink: 
(аумовцев не слушаю)

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Интеграция - это слово, которое появилось не только в наше время. Например, у Лонгченпы есть огромное количество учений о том, что из себя представляет эта самая "интеграция" или "объединение" и как с ней работать. Мы же пока привыкли только разделять: на сансару и нирвану, на относительное и абсолютное, на правильное и неправильное и т.п.  :Smilie: 

Гром, остальное, с твоего позволения, оставлю без комментария  :Wink:

----------


## Борис

*Сэм:*

//2Борис

Вы считаете, что Будда, дав 84тысячи учений для _всех_типов_людей, не создал учения, которое бы освобождало от неведения и страданий "кайфоловов"?//

Во-первых, мы, вроде, на "ты".

Во-вторых, думаю, Будда не давал учений для тех типов людей, которые сами не очень-то хотели Освобождения, а хотели ловли кайфа. Если они и Учение будут использовать для ловли кайфа - значит, не для них излагаемое им конкретное_учение_из_84000 - будь то постепенный путь (его для ловли кайфа могут использовать те, кто склонен к занудству и морализаторству) или "быстрый" (а его для ловли кайфа могут использовать те, кто склонен к оторванности и беспринципности).

Не так тут все однозначно и просто, мне думается. Если люди действительно становятся лучше, это хорошо. Но если нет? Может быть, иногда лучшее Учение для человека - не давать ему ничего. Когда он не готов *слушать*...

----------


## Борис

*Аркадий:*
//Некоторые дукхафилы так увлекаются своей игрой в мученичество, что вообще перестают испытывать нормальные человеческие радости. Мне приходилось встречать таковых. Очень печальное, надо сказать, зрелище. Последовательно приучая себя к мысли о том, что в сансаре все плохо, можно действительно превратиться в унылое и чрезвычайно ограниченное существо не способное к нормальной жизни в современном обществе. И в этом нет ничего хорошего. Это, на мой взгляд, не отречение, а полное извращение сущности Дхармы. //

Да, и тут многое верно, по-моему.

Кстати, в тхеравалском разделе когда-то обсуждался вопрос о том, что "отвращение к сансаре", вообще говоря, даже обозначается другим термином, нежели просто "отвращение" (которое, как известно, одна из клеш).

----------


## Борис

А вообще, конечно, думаю, крайности во всем вредны. И Учения - упая, а не догма...

----------


## Алексей Заречный

Попробую кратко расставить точки над i.

На самом деле, когда говорят об отречении от сансары, то подразумевается всё же отвращение от кама-локи (мира страстей) и клеш, как неотъемлемой её части (на более глобальном уровне отречение просто не будет работать). Соответственно индивид, который действительно отвратил свой ум от сансары, и пусть даже не особо преуспел в постижении природы ума, вероятнее всего не переродится в одной из шести сфер кама-локи, а обретет более высокое рождение в мире форм, или глубокое самадхи как в случае с архатами в мире без форм. Однако когда индивид практикует так называемое "объединение" и не развивает отреченческие устремления в уме, то если он не очень преуспел в практике, а преуспел лишь в самосовершенном наслаждении пятью страстями, то с очень большой вероятностью он будет снова перерожден в мире страстей, причем многих это вполне устраивает. Так что, господа, выбирайте сами - отрекаться вам от этого мира, или самозабвенно наслаждаться им.  :Smilie: 

А в заключении хотелось бы процитировать замечательное изречение Гуру Падмасамбхавы:

*Если распознаёшь присутствующую в тебе вместерожденную мудрость, достижение просветления неизбежно. Если распознаёшь, что особенность сансары - череда несчастий, и отвращаешь от нее свой ум, освобождение от сансары неизбежно.*

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Не могу сказать, что я согласен с Алексеем. Отречение – это не пропуск в мир форм или в мир без форм. Одного отречения для этого совершенно не достаточно... А уж если ставить точки над «i», то я могу сказать следующее. Суть вопроса заключается в том, что отречение - это путь Сутры и все, кто активно развивают его в себе находятся именно на таком уровне понимания. Если же мы будем говорить об уровне Тантры или Дзогчена, то там используется другой подход. Как говорит по этому поводу ННР: «Если обладаешь знанием Дзогчена, то нет ни страха, ни привязанностей и сансара не предстает как юдоль скорби». А по поводу Тантры Лонгченпа говорит так: «Тантрические методы позволяют преображать клеши в мирные, гневные и радостные проявления идамов и, в таком случае, сансара не воспринимается более как то, от чего необходимо отречься. В тантре не ограничивают себя идеями об отречении...» Таким образом, возникает много вопросов о том, что же делают современные практики тантры или те, кто себя так называет, пытаясь одновременно отрекаться от сансары и преображаться в идамов  :Smilie:  Ведь объединить сутру и тантру можно лишь на уровне дзогчена. Но, впрочем, это уже отдельная и довольно сложная тема для разговора...

----------


## GROM

Аркадий,вам ли не знать,что вначале любой тантрической практики,да и практики дзогчен все учителя (кроме одного)говорят,что необходимо ощутить отречение и т.д.
И вот мне почему то кажется,что слова ННР о обладании знания дзогчена,следует трактовать как "если укрепился в возрении",а если этого нет,сансара по прежнему страшна и опасна.
И с чего вы взяли,что отречение является ограничением?

----------


## Алексей Заречный

Знаете Аркадий, на базовом уровне курса Дзогчен под названием Санти Маха Сангха есть практики лоджонгов (описаны в книге Намкай Норбу "Драгоценный Сосуд"), где первым идёт размышление о непостоянстве, а вторым размышление о трёх типах страданий сансары, и отречение от её несовершенств. Так что даже крутые дзогченпа это изучают и практикуют, отречение тобишь. Когда же речь идёт о непосредственной работе с клешами, работе в данный момент, то в этом действительно разнятся подходы сутры, тантры и дзогчен, но не в отношении самой сансары, и здесь я полностью принимаю наставления Падмасамбхавы.

----------


## Нико

Согласна с Алексеем и Громом в том, что касается отречения. Без него действительно даже нельзя считать себя буддистом. Потому что без отречения все практики, которые мы силимся выполнять, становятся очередной мирской дхармой. Не более того.

Что касается "разницы между подходами сутры, тантры и дзогчен" в "непосредственной работе с клешами", то мне кажется, что первое все равно должно являться базовым уровнем для того, чтобы стало возможным второе и третье. Ведь без преодоления самых грубых клеш невозможно достичь зрелости тантры и уж, тем более, готовности к дзогчену. Так что без нендро и других методов очищения ума и приумножения заслуг, необходимых для высоких практик, все равно не обойтись. Я не поверю ни одному человеку, который будет утверждать обратное. Тем более, что моя уверенность крепится на возвышенных словах святых просветленных учителей.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

2Борис

//Во-первых, мы, вроде, на "ты".//

Да, конечно, это моя привычка на БФ, чтобы не ошибаться  :Smilie: 

//Во-вторых, думаю, Будда не давал учений для тех типов людей, которые сами не очень-то хотели Освобождения, а хотели ловли кайфа. //

мне не кажется это противоположностями. просто эти люди ввиду неведения считают _ловлю_ кайфа путем к освобождению. хотя, вобщем, в тантрических учениях и сам кайф может быть путем освобождения, а например в философских - обоснование невозможности этот кайф поймать и присвоить может быть путем к верному воззрению.

//Если они и Учение будут использовать для ловли кайфа - значит, не для них излагаемое им конкретное_учение_из_84000//

выходит дело в том, чтобы выбрать из 84 тыс именно то, которое для них, а не то, которое привыкли или считается правильным излагать. разве нет?

//Если люди действительно становятся лучше, это хорошо. Но если нет?//

всему есть свои причины. у людей, даже у "кайфоловов", нет присущей им некоей зловредной природы. если люди становятся хуже, значит им дается не то учение, которое их освободит. все дело в видении учителем индивидуальной кармы учеников и способности дать те учения, которые нужны именно им, а не те, которые привыкли барабанить

//Может быть, иногда лучшее Учение для человека - не давать ему ничего. Когда он не готов слушать..//

Все же мне кажется, что не человек для учения, а учение для человека

----------


## PampKin Head

Не скажу крамолы, но... 

Подавляющее количество практикующих Дхарму Арья-Бодхисаттвами в этой жизни не станут... 

 :Frown:  

Привет Интеграции, Присутствию и многим другим МЕГА-терминам  этого времени...


P.S. Хотя... Волос на голове и волос в глазу - это много или мало?

----------


## Huandi

Что имели в виду арьи-буддисты, когда говорили "другие люди"? Можете легко ответить на такой вопрос? Дхармакирти, например,  написал целый трактат, где обосновывает оправданность хотя бы полагать существование других сантан, на основе видимых проявлений других существ. О том, чтобы знать, что они переживают "в себе", нет и речи. И тем более рассуждать о том, насколько способны продвинуться в практике "другие". Какой смысл трепаться о буддизме с позиции бытового материализма? Так одна сплошная профанация получится.

----------


## PampKin Head

Способность "оставаться в присутствии" подразуменает знание "изначального состояния"... Ежели актуальное знание ИС присутствует, то в момент узнавания "просто" Бодхисаттва становится Арья-Бодхисаттвой... Итого: "узнавание своего лица" - великое свершение... 

И всё это весьма связано с рефлексией братьев и сестёр о ИС...  О том и речь...

Арья-буддисты - это Арья-Бодхисаттвы и есть... А отдельные граждане (см. Миларепу и прочих) весьма достойно обходились и без трактатов...

----------


## Huandi

PampKin Head, согласитесь, что не исключено, что вы (или я, это не важно) - последний оставшийся в сансаре, а все вокруг - спектакль омраченного видения и нет никаких других непросветленных, все уже давно будды?  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Huandi_ 
> *PampKin Head, согласитесь, что не исключено, что вы (или я, это не важно) - последний оставшийся в сансаре, а все вокруг - спектакль омраченного видения и нет никаких других непросветленных, все уже давно будды? *


Я от таких тем лекарства принимаю...

 :Wink: 

И простираться перед всеми? 

 :Cool:

----------


## Huandi

> И простираться перед всеми?


Перед чем бы не простирались - это в любом случае иллюзия.  Хотя это все равно полезно. Об этом еще Шантидева говорил, как раз когда взлетел в небо  :Smilie: .

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Huandi_ 
> *
> Перед чем бы не простирались - это в любом случае иллюзия.  Хотя это все равно полезно. Об этом еще Шантидева говорил, как раз когда взлетел в небо .*


Обычно говорят: "подобно иллюзии"...

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Боюсь, что про отречение не все поняли, что я имел в виду. И, заметьте, я нигде не говорил, что оно не нужно. Просто наша привычка говорить и думать последовательными штампами иногда не позволяет взглянуть на вещи с другой стороны  :Smilie:  На этом я умолкаю...

Всх благ!

----------


## Huandi

Калпана - порождение ума, фантазия, принятие воображаемого за реальность. "Подобно" - это чтобы отличить понятие от банальной иллюзии, навроде миража, и это уже особенности переводов.

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Huandi_ 
> *Калпана - порождение ума, фантазия, принятие воображаемого за реальность. "Подобно" - это чтобы отличить понятие от банальной иллюзии, навроде миража, и это уже особенности переводов.*


Читтаматра, однако?

----------


## Huandi

//Читтаматра, однако?

Вообще-то, да. Но для какой-нибудь мадхьямаки-прасангики (Шантидева отъявленный прасангик) это тоже так. Только доказательства несколько другие.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

По поводу страданий и удовольствий сансары ННР часто говорит:"Сансара - это не только страдание. Поэтому, если есть такая возможность, то можно получать от нее удовольствие". Без всяких оговорок по поводу уверенности в воззрении и т.п. 

Лоджонги практикуются для того, чтобы перестать гоняться за удовольствиями, а не для того, чтобы перестать наслаждаться. И естественно, что когда какие-то оболтусы плещутся в море, потягивают пиво, а вечером танцуют сальсу или играют в казино, но при этом смеют называть себя практикующими, и это наблюдают люди, которые вместо отказа от привязанности к маленьким приятностям сансары отказываются от самих радостей, то иногда у них может родиться жалость к бедным заблудщим существам, а иногда и более двойственные чувства  :Smilie: 

Кстати, практика безмерного сорадования предполагает радость по поводу того, что у кого-то есть возможность наслаждаться жизнью, а вовсе не осуждение. И вообще практика Дхармы должна приносить радость, а не печаль и уныние.

----------


## Нико

Никто и не говорил, что отречение и непривязанность обязательно предполагают печаль и уныние. Наоборот, непривязанность позволяет получать гораздо большее удовольствие от жизни, чем привязанность. Просто нужно быть честнее к самому себе, и все. Действительно ли я практикую непривязанность, или только воображаю себе это, а на самом деле все еще ищу счастья в сансаре? Конечно, нужно и можно получать удовольствие, живя в сансаре, но слизывать мед с ножа нужно искусно, иначе удовольствие станет очередной болью.  И все. 

Однако за всеми этими удовольствиями нельзя забывать о том, что сансара - это горящий дом, и даже если ты сидишь на третьем этаже, где все благополучно, первый этаж уже весь в огне, поэтому расслабляться нельзя....

Что же касается приведенных выше примеров т.н. практикующих, которые отказываются от всех радостей жизни и только и делают, что осуждают других за это, то это уже, простите, клиника какая-то. Смею предположить, что здесь присутствующим грозит все же другая крайность.  :Smilie:

----------


## Sems

На мой взгляд есть только одна практика - практика осозанности.

В защиту своего мнения позволю себе привести цитату:
Большинство представителей этих основных четырех школ тибетского буддизма — ньигма, сакья, кагью и гелуг — полагали, что все четыре имеют одинаковые основоположения. Первый панчен-лама школы гелуг Лосанчё-гьигьелцен (1567 — 1662) заявил в корневом тексте своей "Великой печати", что хотя школы пользуются различными понятиями и обозначениями, но когда опытный йогин анализирует их, то оказывается, что они все опираются на одно и то же.  http://www.orientalia.org/article233.html

----------


## Алексей Заречный

Насколько я понимаю, лоджонги в тибетском буддизме практикуются для того, чтобы отрезвить индивида и направить его ум к практике, опираясь на переживания печали и унынния. Ничто не имеет значение кроме практики. Это основной пункт. Но меня всё же удивляют рассуждения некоторых особ, которые очень рьяно осуждают перерождения в рупа и арупа-локах высших миров, при этом считая перерождения в нашей убогой кама-локе вполне нормальным. Подобное невежество поистине удивительно...

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

Как говорится по-тибетски spangs rtogs kyi yon tan - качества, или достоинства, отречения и постижения. Т.е., чтобы обрести непревзойденное состояние будды необходимо отринуть то, что должно оставить и постичь то, что должно осуществить. Яснее не скажешь.
Всем известно, что Дхарма и мирские заботы - несовместимые вещи. А среди восьми мирских забот - привязанность к удовольствию и неприязнь страдания. Что касается того, чтобы использовать клеши в качестве пути, то недаром говорится: "только павлин может питаться собственным ядом". Такие возвышенные существа встречаются редко, как цветок удумбара.
Мне кажется, что клиника здесь никому не грозит. Если лица и вытягиваются то только вширь, а никак не в длину. Лично мне, если и нужна панацея, то от сибаритства, а не от аскетизма.

Что я могу еще? Только поделиться еще одним брильянтом от Патрула Ринпоче:

В другой истории рассказывается о том, как некогда один монах, обходя по кругу монастырь Радрэнг, встретился с геше Тонпой. 
— Досточтимый монах, — сказал Тонпа, — обходить по кругу — дело хорошее, но не лучше ли практиковать саму Дхарму? 
Монах подумал: «Наверное, полезнее читать сутры Махаяны, чем ходить по кругу» — и стал читать сутры во дворе монастыря.
— Читать сутры — тоже дело хорошее, — сказал ему Тонпа, — но не лучше ли практиковать саму Дхарму? 
Монах снова подумал: «Наверное, важнее не читать, а медитировать» — и, оставив чтение, уселся с полузакрытыми глазами на своей подстилке.  
— Медитация — дело хорошее, — снова заметил Тонпа, — но не лучше ли практиковать саму Дхарму? 
Тогда монах, уже не зная, что и делать, воскликнул:
— Почтенный геше, в таком случае какую же Дхарму мне нужно практиковать?
— Досточтимый, отрекись от этой жизни, отрекись от этой жизни, — ответил Тонпа.

----------


## elmez

уважение Сообществу!
Добавлю и я.
После получения передачи от ННР у меня были сомнения которые потом прошли, возможно появятся опять и опять пройдут ибо "все составное непостоянно". Это просто продолжающееся по законам кармы течение мыслепотока.
Путь Дзогчена (как его передает ННР) для меня завершает многолетний и многообразный поиск. Есть несколько философских положений (первое выше, а второе "все феномены лишены самобытия") без которых любые размышления мне представляются неистинными.
Про ламрим. Мне представляется что Дзогчен это передача изначальной полноты, но кармический человек безусловно не полон и возникают линейные проекции (это метафора). Одна проекция это философия, вторая - этика. И без них обойтись нельзя, хотя возможно такой высокий уровень развития что этика поступков проявляется спонтанно, безконцептуально. Так же как и философия проявляет себя как естественная мудрость.
Философские трактаты, этические системы появляются при попытках передать эти состояния, которые есть просто разворачивание/актуализация бесконечно потенциального ригпа.
Я иногда читаю ламрим Цонкапы и нахожу это полезным (хотя иногда разворачивание в линию бесконечного потенциала начинает мешать, тогда я перестаю его читать  :Smilie: .
Еще более полезным я нахожу в минуты уныния и упадка думать про страдания других живых существ и понимать что хотя бы не желать им зла я могу (и это я стараюсь практиковать). Вроде бы элементарная вещь, но только после передачи она меня "пробила"  :Smilie: .
Иногда, хочется и посидеть и поделать туны или просто песню Ваджры попеть  :Smilie: .
Вот как-то так  :Smilie: 
В целом мое состояние после передачи и некоторых очищений (проявленных как материально/эмоциональные лишений произошедших после оной) напоминает мне состояние "спасенности" (это метафора) в христианстве, в котором я его никогда не находил, мой ум всегда сопротивлялся чему-то и только учение буддизма о пустоте успокаивает ум, а учение о сострадании - сердце.
А Дзогчен дает сразу все и потом то, что действительно необходимо начинает применяться (и может появиться ламрим). Но вообще говоря путь существует после того как его прошли  :Smilie:  особенно в наше время и ННР идеально подходит к моим ограничениям, за что я считаю его уникальным и своим мастером.
Если я не прав, то надеюсь, что более опытные ученики ННР меня поправят, пусть он живет долго!

----------


## Борис

*Сэм:*

//выходит дело в том, чтобы выбрать из 84 тыс именно то, которое для них, а не то, которое привыкли или считается правильным излагать. разве нет?//

А может, для некоторых людей лучшее учение - пока не практиковать. А просто задуматься. Может, учитель, дававший им Ламрим, тоже в чем-то прав.

Хотя, конечно, я тоже думаю, что измерять всех одной гребенкой ни к чему. Кого-то бесконечные рассуждения о тягостях сансары могут и в пессимизм ввести и от Дхармы отвратить...

----------


## Шаман

Я вот подумал, что тем людям, которые сформировали привычку регулярно употреблять хороший зелёный чай, депрессия и пессимизм не угрожают, как сильно бы они не практиковали  :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

Зелёный чай, как путь решения проблем... мда...

Имхо, все эти проблены из-за отсутствия нормального контакта с Гуру... Типа, он - либо на постаменте вещает, либо - книги и прочее...

Если бы так было, всё бы закончилось на Будде Шакьямуни... 

Великое благо - общаться один-на-один и получить советы по практике *индивидуально* . Это - обычная практика... Будда поступал так...

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

2 Борис
//А может, для некоторых людей лучшее учение - пока не практиковать.//

конечно, тем более что слушать наставления и практиковать это не одно и то же

//Может, учитель, дававший им Ламрим, тоже в чем-то прав.//

тоже спору нет. однако в таком случае неверно и людей называть "кайфоловами". Они просто такие какие есть.
Лично я не делал такого вывода, что если эти люди не бросились практиковать, а просто послушали и ушли, то они чем то плохи или ущербны, или учение им не в прок итп. Каждому свое.

//Кого-то бесконечные рассуждения о тягостях сансары могут и в пессимизм ввести и от Дхармы отвратить...//

есть такая народная поговорка:
"мастер не вгружает, мастер разгружает"
помоему очень мудро. а о чем при этом говорить - дело третье.

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Борис_ 
> Хотя, конечно, я тоже думаю, что измерять всех одной гребенкой ни к чему. Кого-то бесконечные рассуждения о тягостях сансары могут и в пессимизм ввести и от Дхармы отвратить...


Я как то надысь сумел занять себя вопросом о корректности утверждений о том, что практика отречения во-первых, способна сделать людей несчастными, а во-вторых, является медленным путём.
Верно ли я уловил смысл высказываний по этому поводу?
Потому как это очевидно неверно. Во-первых, вряд ли бы буддийские учителя предлагали такой метод практики из желания сделать людей несчастными.  :Smilie:  Во-вторых, практика отречения является отречением от сансары, и от сомнительных радостей. Именно поэтому она является путём к подлинному счастью. Это похоже на то, как если бы мы отрекались от плохой компании и сомнительных удовольствий и решили бы заняться своим здоровьем и нравственным поведением. Конечно, это было бы уже несколько иное счастье, чем то, которое (или иллюзию которого  :Smilie:  ) мы испытывали ранее. И, вероятно, со стороны тех людей, и тех норм, от которых мы отказались, это счастье может быть похожим на страдание. Однако же из тех, кто прошёл путь отречения, вернулись обратно только те, кто в силу огромного сострадания дал обет помогать ВЖС.
Ну а то, что практика отречения не является прямым и быстрым путём могут говорить только те, кто не имеет возможности использовать этот путь  :Smilie: 

З.Ы. Борис, бесконечные рассуждения могут отвратить кого угодно от чего угоно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

_//Во-первых, вряд ли бы буддийские учителя предлагали такой метод практики из желания сделать людей несчастными. //_

Нет, конечно. Просто, опять, таки, дело в том, что разные учения (и в разных дозах) - для разных типов людей. Например, если мирянину(нке), не собирающемуся(сей) в монахи, *слишком много* говорить о том, что тело его (ее) жены (мужа) - мерзость, это будет явным перебором. :Smilie:   :Frown: 

Так что
_//Борис, бесконечные рассуждения могут отвратить кого угодно от чего угоlно. //_

согласен.

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Борис_ 
> *Нет, конечно. Просто, опять, таки, дело в том, что разные учения (и в разных дозах) - для разных типов людей. Например, если мирянину(нке), не собирающемуся(сей) в монахи, слишком много говорить о том, что тело его (ее) жены (мужа) - мерзость, это будет явным перебором.*


 Если это преподносится в виде проповеди, то, конечно, это  - перебор. Однако я имею в виду практику и результат.
К тому же, как "мерзость", так и "удовольствия" и "привлекательность" зависит от способности воспринимать и обусловленности восприятия  :Smilie: 
Например, увидев на дороге полуразложившийся труп со вспоротым животом, многие скажут "мерзость", некоторые не смогут на это смотреть, некоторым станер плохо. Но ведь эта картина именно такова, какой мы её воспринимаем, она обусловленна именно нашим "видением", привычками и т.п. и т.д.
Отречение освобождает и от этих представлений о "мерзком" и о "привлекательном".

----------


## Шаман

Кстати говоря, рассуждая о чужом теле, также можно рассуждать и о своём., что послужит от привязанности к своему телу, и, в итоге, от привязанности к самому себе  :Smilie: 
Поскольку мужское тело, в общем и целом, мало чем отличается от женского (способ жизни, обмена веществ, передвижения, питания и т.п.). Также тело человека мало чем отличается от тел других млекопитающих.
Тело только что убитого животного состоит из почти того же мяса, которое находится и в нашем теле. И это почти такое же мясо, которое мы привыкли употреблять в пищу (только в виде пищи оно имеет более привлекательный вид).
Стоит заметить, что особенности восприятия таковы, что мы считаем мерзким и безобразным отходы жизнедеятельности. Однако эти "отходы" произошли из нашего тела и достаточно долго находились внутри нас. Однако пока это находится внутри нас, нас это почему-то не особенно беспокоит.
Особенности обусловленного восприятия, однако.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Игорь, Шаман и другие.
Так тяжело все это читать. А может не надо сориться (по крайней мере мне показалось что больше того вы старались уколоть друг друга, "поднаехать друг на друга" или показать что один умнее другого). Конечно  ни кто меня не обязывал всё это взять и прочитать. Но осадок остался знаете ли.

Я вообще был очень высокого мнения  о Вас.
С наступающим  тибетским Новым Годом.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

И немного запоздало.

Шаман - вот вы тама сказали де Норбу Ринпоче не буддийский учитель. Не дай будда сказать вам такое где нибудь в Бурятии - можно хорошо и по лбу получить. Мне бы не удалось вас спасти от некоторых разъяренных людей (кровь видите ли у представителей моей нации очень горячяя). Вот однажды один тибетский лхарамба очень сильно и не красиво отозвался об Еше Лодой ринпоче, так мой брат так заехал ему кулаком под глаз. Будет знать как дурно говорить об учителях - на себя бы посмотрел сначала.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Dorje Dugarov_ 
> *И немного запоздало.
> 
> Шаман - вот вы тама сказали де Норбу Ринпоче не буддийский учитель.*


 "Тама" - это где именно? Можно ли Вас попросить полностью привести цитату?




> Не дай будда сказать вам такое где нибудь в Бурятии - можно хорошо и по лбу получить. Мне бы не удалось вас спасти от некоторых разъяренных людей (кровь видите ли у представителей моей нации очень горячяя). Вот однажды один тибетский лхарамба очень сильно и не красиво отозвался об Еше Лодой ринпоче, так мой брат так заехал ему кулаком под глаз. Будет знать как дурно говорить об учителях - на себя бы посмотрел сначала.


 По крайней мере, у меня нет желания никого стучать по лбу и в глаз.
Что касается рукоприкладства, то мне трудно сказать, насколько это вообще по-буддийски, вне зависимости от национальной принадлежности. Скорее всего, такое поведение свидетельствует о наличии отсутствия осознанности: ведь ответ может быть не только адекватным, но и более разрушительным.

З.Ы. Спасать меня не надо, спасибо.

----------


## Шаман

Посчитал, что нужно таки несколько скорректировать положения, высказанные Dorje Dugarovым, по крайней мене в отношении меня и Игоря  :Smilie: 
К Игорю у меня нет никаких претензий, негативных мыслей или эмоций. Я полагаю, что он в этой жизни смог накопить гораздо больше благих заслуг, чем я  :Smilie: 
А тема сама по себе непростая, отсюда, вероятно, и «перегибы». В прочем, по-моему, это был не самый худший вариант обсуждения темы  :Smilie:

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Трудно подсчитать заслуги, пока жизнь не закончена  :Smilie: 
Но весьма похоже, что кто-то льет воображаемую воду, желая потушить нарисованный костер  :Smilie: 

А если задать Намкай Норбу Ринпоче вопрос, является ли он буддистом, то еще неизвестно, каким будет ответ.

Кстати, о вопросах к ННР. Сэм, в Павловом Посаде выбор саке теперь просто умопомрачительный. Надеюсь, что к приезду Ринпоче в 2005 он хуже не станет, и мы испытаем недвойственную радость пития при любом исходе нашего пари. Я уже смутно помню, в чем оно заключалось, но разве это важно!  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## GROM

К Игорю....
Фуражечку милицейскую не забудьте!  :Wink:

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Фил, это ты к чему?

----------


## GROM

"Золотой телёнок",Остап уходит от Карейко ,Карейко так и не взял денег.  :Smilie:

----------


## GROM

Игорь,но это  я всё  о сакэ в Посаде   :Smilie:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

//Кстати, о вопросах к ННР. Сэм, в Павловом Посаде выбор саке теперь просто умопомрачительный. //

Сакэ это очень хорошо. Если дело будет за пари, придумаем новое! ;D

----------


## Налджорпа

"Поскольку всё является самопроизвольной игрой ума, вы можете также наслаждаться этим."
                                                      Карма Пакши (II Кармапа)

----------


## Алексей Каменев

Всё ли является игрой ума?

----------


## PampKin Head

То, что выдрали из контекста и вставляют куда-ни-поподя, - однозначно игра ума...

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Алексей Каменев

Если есть игра, есть и болельщики.

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Алексей Каменев_ 
> *Если есть игра, есть и болельщики.*


  Болеют все. Отличие только в тяжести болезни.
Полностью вылеченный становится буддой. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

